# Leute werden immer frecher



## Failadin (31. März 2010)

Hallo Leute,
Da ich mit meinem Paladin noch nicht soo gutes Eq besitze gehe ich eigentlich nur per Dungeonfinder in Instanzen.
Heute aber wollt ich mit ilvl 205 (full t9!)in nen Pdk Raid. Soweit klappte auch alles bis der Lead sagte: Ich mach gleich Eq check bei allen. 
Ich schrieb ihn schonmal im voraus an und fragte ihn ob er mein eq jetzt schon checken könnte. Hat er auch so getan, und er meinte dass es "okay" ist. Bevor wir full waren kickte er mich einfach. Als ich ihn anschrieb setzte er mich einfach auf ignore und spammte weiter im /2
anstatt mir zu sagen das eq ist zu schlecht oder so, kickte er mich einfach. Ilvl 205 bedeutet nicht dass ich keinen damage mache.
was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

Ja was soll man dazu sagen? Sollen wir dich trösten?

Setz ihn auf Igno und such die eine andere Grp. Eins wundert mich nur...Full T9 und Itemlvlschnitt von 205?!


----------



## Failadin (31. März 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Ja was soll man dazu sagen? Sollen wir dich trösten?
> 
> Setz ihn auf Igno und such die eine andere Grp. Eins wundert mich nur...Full T9 und Itemlvlschnitt von 205?!



low trinkets :x


----------



## Meloxx (31. März 2010)

@Tikume, wieso liest du´s dann wenn dir deine wichtige Zeit so kostbar ist? 


Zum Thema: 

Das ist mittlerweile oft so , erschreckend oft würde ich sogar sagen.... Die leute respektieren sich untereinander überhaupt sind mehr und der Spielzusammenhalt sinkt beim Großteil immer weiter... Rnd gehen würde ich deswegen so oft wie möglich meiden


----------



## Kirados (31. März 2010)

Mimimi......der hat mich aus der grp gekickt!
Find dich damit ab, es gibt in wow immer Idioten


----------



## AoC.Virtus (31. März 2010)

Itemlvl 205..... Hmmmm
das ist ja noch nicht naxx bzw ulduargear!
Was willst du mit 205er in pdk?


----------



## KInstinct (31. März 2010)

Es gibt leider immer Idioten die nach dem GS gucken... Mir wäre nur wichtig, kannst du die Aggro halten oder nicht! Spiele selber einen kleinen Pala und kenne das Problem. Aber als (Priester/Heal/Main) ist mir nur wichtig, das die Aggro an der richtigen Stelle ist.

Ist selbst in RND-Ini's so... da kann der Tank 25k Life haben (kommt oft genug vor), ich halte dem an Leben.


----------



## KInstinct (31. März 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Itemlvl 205..... Hmmmm
> das ist ja noch nicht naxx bzw ulduargear!
> Was willst du mit 205er in pdk?



Was willst du denn machen wenn keiner mehr Naxx oder Ulduar geht???


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Was willst du denn machen wenn keiner mehr Naxx oder Ulduar geht???



PDC hero ? ICC Inis normal und hero?

Onyxia 10er / 25er 

AK10/25

Gibt da schon ein paar Möglichkeiten an gutes Equip zu kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AoC.Virtus (31. März 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Was willst du denn machen wenn keiner mehr Naxx oder Ulduar geht???



solange rnd hc's gehen, bis ich alle 232er Teile, inkl. Kopf/Schultern 245er durch Marken habe.
Mit meinem healpala hat das genau 4tage gedauert! (langes WE)
und da der TE Tank ist, muss er auch nicht im DGFinder so lange warten.

Natuerlich dann alles richtig VZ und Sockeln"


----------



## Failadin (31. März 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Itemlvl 205..... Hmmmm
> das ist ja noch nicht naxx bzw ulduargear!
> Was willst du mit 205er in pdk?


Hm, ich hatte im 25er ony raid vor n paar Tagen wo ich noch kein full T9 hatte 5k dps.
Von sowelchen Leuten die nur auf das eq schauen rede ich.



KInstinct schrieb:


> Was willst du denn machen wenn keiner mehr Naxx oder Ulduar geht???


Bei uns ist das der Fall, außer wie diese Woche der weekly q.


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (31. März 2010)

Unbekannter_Schamane schrieb:


> Ein wahrer Failadin
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Failadin wie geil.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 gut kombiniert. 

BTT: Jeden dritten Tag kommt so ein Thread. Lies einfach mal die anderen Threads, die handeln genau vom selben aber was willst du nun. Mitleid?! Ja hast du von mir da das eher von dem eine ,,Failadin" Aktion war.

mfg


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

Hmm..hab ich was verpasst oder wieso denke alle der TE sei Tank? Hab ich was mit den Augen oder ihr ?! xD


----------



## Selidia (31. März 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Es gibt leider immer Idioten die nach dem GS gucken... Mir wäre nur wichtig, kannst du die Aggro halten oder nicht! Spiele selber einen kleinen Pala und kenne das Problem. Aber als (Priester/Heal/Main) ist mir nur wichtig, das die Aggro an der richtigen Stelle ist.
> 
> Ist selbst in RND-Ini's so... da kann der Tank 25k Life haben (kommt oft genug vor), ich halte dem an Leben.




Nur leider hat der TE keinen GS erwähnt, sein Equip war nur viel zu schlecht für den Raid.. und da bringt dir auch highskill nix, die Aggro wirst du ohne das Gear nicht halten können


----------



## Pristus (31. März 2010)

Entweder selber Raid aufmachen oder den Char bis Cataclysm stehen lassen. Bei uns aufm Server kommt keiner unter 5K GS in irgendeinen Random Raid rein. Und als Tank schon gar nicht da wird auf Ausdauer unbuffed geschaut, unter 40k-42K geht da gar nix.
Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## Foertel (31. März 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Ilvl 205 bedeutet nicht dass ich keinen damage mache.



Der TE is offensichtlich DD und nicht Tank...

PS: Mimimimimiiiiiii Oo


----------



## Kirados (31. März 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Hm, ich hatte im 25er ony raid vor n paar Tagen wo ich noch kein full T9 hatte 5k dps.




Is au net schwer: 25er raid buffs un dann adds bomben, da kommste locker auf 4,5-5k


----------



## Failadin (31. März 2010)

Selidia schrieb:


> Nur leider hat der TE keinen GS erwähnt, sein Equip war nur viel zu schlecht für den Raid.. und da bringt dir auch highskill nix, die Aggro wirst du ohne das Gear nicht halten können



gs ist bei 4,1k


----------



## Kirados (31. März 2010)

@ TE
poste mal bitte den armorylink zu deinem Char
dann können wir weiterreden


----------



## Thromkal (31. März 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Es gibt leider immer Idioten die nach dem GS gucken... Mir wäre nur wichtig, kannst du die Aggro halten oder nicht! Spiele selber einen kleinen Pala und kenne das Problem. Aber als (Priester/Heal/Main) ist mir nur wichtig, das die Aggro an der richtigen Stelle ist.
> 
> Ist selbst in RND-Ini's so... da kann der Tank 25k Life haben (kommt oft genug vor), ich halte dem an Leben.



Mehr als 20-25k leben ist bei ner 5er Hero auch nicht nötig.
Mir scheint viele haben das vergessen. Als kurz nach erscheinen von WotLK die ersten tanks 80 wurden hatten sie auch nicht mehr... und, oh wunder, es geht ja trotzdem.


----------



## Shaila (31. März 2010)

So ist das heutzutage in WOW nunmal. Man muss sich wohl damit abfinden. Mehr kann man dir hier auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Mithralurh (31. März 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Hm, ich hatte im 25er ony raid vor n paar Tagen wo ich noch kein full T9 hatte 5k dps.



hmm... Also mit full T9 (5 Set-Teile ilvl 232) brauchst du schon einiges an U-200-Teilen, um wieder auf 205 im Durchschnitt runterzurutschen. Und mit '5k dps' bei nem Durchschnitt von 205 mach dir mal um PDK keine Sorgen. Du hast soviel Skill, dass du direkt ICC 25 incen kannst und PDK gar nicht mehr brauchst. 

Es sei denn, natürlich, du hast dich als Melee mitten in 100 welpen gestellt und die Weihe angeschmissen...


----------



## Lindhberg (31. März 2010)

Thromkal schrieb:


> Mehr als 20-25k leben ist bei ner 5er Hero auch nicht nötig.
> Mir scheint viele haben das vergessen. Als kurz nach erscheinen von WotLK die ersten tanks 80 wurden hatten sie auch nicht mehr... und, oh wunder, es geht ja trotzdem.




kommt halt drauf an ob die dds wie zu beginn etwa 2 k dps fahren oder sie den bossen 12k dps in die hüfte drücken


----------



## Thromkal (31. März 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> kommt halt drauf an ob die dds wie zu beginn etwa 2 k dps fahren oder sie den bossen 12k dps in die hüfte drücken



Mehr leben beim tank ändert daran aber auch nichts^^


----------



## Lindhberg (31. März 2010)

Thromkal schrieb:


> Mehr leben beim tank ändert daran aber auch nichts^^




naja equip ist schon entscheidend......... also t10 def hat keine 20 k life 



aber im grunde hast recht  (je mehr ich drüber nachdenk- du hast sogar total recht =))


----------



## Itirian (31. März 2010)

Ganz Ehrlich warum wird für so etwas ein Thread aufgemacht =)?
es gibt 100 davon 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und es sowasvon bekannt das Die WoW Community die schlimmste ist die glaube ich
je in einem MMO anzutreffen war/ist.


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

Itirian schrieb:


> Ganz Ehrlich warum wird für so etwas ein Thread aufgemacht =)?
> es gibt 100 davon
> 
> 
> ...



Wieso verbringst dann deine Zeit im Forum der so grässlichen WoW Community? Achja...Kommsatzung ftw.


----------



## Lindhberg (31. März 2010)

Itirian schrieb:


> Ganz Ehrlich warum wird für so etwas ein Thread aufgemacht =)?
> es gibt 100 davon
> 
> 
> ...




hrhr bewegst dich gern in schlechter gesellschaft,schurke?


----------



## Kontinuum (31. März 2010)

Findet ihr nicht auch, dass der retardierte Schreibstil Franz Kafkas auf das gestörte Vater-Sohn-Verhältnis zur Zeit seiner Adoleszenz zurückzuführen ist?


----------



## Itirian (31. März 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> hrhr bewegst dich gern in schlechter gesellschaft,schurke?



oh ja ...
Ich Liebe es mich im Dreck zu sulen =)


----------



## Itirian (31. März 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Wieso verbringst dann deine Zeit im Forum der so grässlichen WoW Community? Achja...Kommsatzung ftw.



Naja weil mich die Themen interesieren =)
Und sich an einer Beschissenen rechtschreibung in Foren aufzugeilen ist ein bissel arm =)


----------



## Lindhberg (31. März 2010)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Findet ihr nicht auch, dass der retardierte Schreibstil Franz Kafkas auf das gestörte Vater-Sohn-Verhältnis zur Zeit seiner Adoleszenz zurückzuführen ist?




bevor ich das beantworten kann muss ich erstmal nachschlagen was es bedeutet! aber der einwurf kam zu richtigen zeit^^


----------



## Braamséry (31. März 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> low trinkets :x



Also ilvl 205 steht grade über t7.

Das kann vllt t9 gewesen sein, sonst aber deutlich schlechteres, warscheinlich quest eq. Da darf man sich net beschweren, wenn man nicht mitkommt, auch wenn so eine aktion nicht nett is.


----------



## Failadin (31. März 2010)

Kirados schrieb:


> @ TE
> poste mal bitte den armorylink zu deinem Char
> dann können wir weiterreden



hals und schuhe sind fail


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

Naja nicht nur Hals und Schuhe sind Fail. Dein gear ist so gut wie nicht gesockelt oder enchantet. Dazu ne Waffe mit Agi drauf, das muss man als Vergelter auch nicht haben. Deine Trinkets sind wirklich Crap, da hättest vielleicht auf 1 T9 Teil verzichten sollen und dir lieber für die Marken ein anständiges Trinket geholt. 

In der jetzigen Form würde ich dich auch nicht mitnehmen. Wer seine Sachen nicht sockelt oder verzaubert hat in keinem Raid etwas zu suchen.

Die gelben Steinchen ignorier ich einfach mal, die haben in "gehobener Ausrüstung" auch nix zu suchen.


----------



## Tydlig (31. März 2010)

Mit dem Equip lässt dich doch das LFG-Tool nichtmal HdR Hero gehen oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## Lindhberg (31. März 2010)

also ich kenn mich leider mit palas nicht so gut aus............

aber ich empfehle dir +20 stärke steine und vz für alle ausrüstungsgegenstände.......... welche das sind frag nen vergelter der gut ist.
und ne andere skillung ...... hab gerade bei uns in gilde geschaut 5/7/59 ist bei unseren vergeltern im skillbaum 


glyphen: exorzismus , richturteil und weihe 


also vz mit ap (angriffkraft), die kopfvz mit ap irgendwo in eiskrone - mir fällt gerade die fraktion nicht ein, die schulter vz der söhne hodirs, waffe berserker ...... aber wie gesagt kenn mich nicht allzu gut aus........ auuserdem bist du juwe da gibts bessere steine für dich 




ach noch etwas...... arp taugt auch nichts (rüstungsdurchschlag)


----------



## Daryst (31. März 2010)

Gear Check vom Raidleader...spät gekickt, weil er sich tot gelacht hat.
Genauso solche Leute liebe ich, wenn ich rnd tanke immer was zu lachen!^^
Ne mal ganz ehrlich,besorg dir ein anderes Schmuckteil aus dem Ah( von den kartensets i-was) oder von PDC non hc und sockel/verzauber,meta sockel was anderes wie 21crit und 3 crit schaden erhöt oder so.Dann schaffse auch mal am singel-target mal 4-5k dps. Den mit dem Post deines Armory Links hast du dir dein Grab geschaufelt*lach.
Über skilung kann ich nix sagen, aber Zähigkeit ist wohl fail, Guides/Leute betrachten bzw. fragen hilft des öfteren mal^^

MfG


----------



## Vadesh (31. März 2010)

Tut mir Leid das so zu sagen, aber jeder Depp kann die Randomhero tanken.
Ich habs grad geschafft unseren Tank aus der Gruppe zu ekeln (fragt nicht wie, ich versteh es auch nicht), aber selbst ich als Vergelter kann mit meinem Einhandschwert und Schild tanken. Da brauch ich keine Tankskillung, kein weiteres Tankequip, kein gar nichts. Hat alles wunderbar geklappt. 

BTT: Es ist nicht schlimm, einen schlecht(er) equipten DD in einen der älteren Raids mitzunehmen, ABER das sehen halt viele Leute nicht ein. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, warum soll ich wen, den ich nicht kenne, durch PdK ziehen? Mir hat schließlich auch keiner die Items auf dem Silbertablett serviert.
Und wenn du, lieber TE, keine Lust mehr 5er heros hast, obwohl du für die Marken noch einiges gebrauchen könntest, dann darfst du dich nicht wundern, dass dich keiner mitnimmt.


----------



## Lekraan (31. März 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> Ja was soll man dazu sagen? Sollen wir dich trösten?
> 
> Setz ihn auf Igno und such die eine andere Grp. Eins wundert mich nur...Full T9 und Itemlvlschnitt von 205?!



War das erste, dass ich dachte


----------



## Vadesh (31. März 2010)

Lindhberg schrieb:


> glyphen: *exorzismus* , richturteil und weihe



Ehh nein. Glyphe:Siegel der Vergeltung ist bei weiten besser.


----------



## x123 (31. März 2010)

joa.

hals fail, nix gesockelt, pvp ring, rüstungs + ench und ein grüner gem auf den händen oO, grüner gem in den hosen, falsche kopf verzauberung, allgemein kaum bis keine verzauberungen, buchband = doof, skillung ist jetzt auch nich so der hammer (warum skillste zähigkeit mit?!).

allein der gedanke, mit so nem *hust* schrottgear, wo noch blaue sachen mit deff-wertung drauf sind, sowie das grüne trinket, sollten eigentlich jeden gedanken an pdk vernichten. wow mag zwar einfach sein, aber verständnis für seine klasse muss man trotzdem schon haben >_>'.


----------



## Lindhberg (31. März 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Ehh nein. Glyphe:Siegel der Vergeltung ist bei weiten besser.





ja kann sein, hab ich ja erwähnt dass ich kein pala spiel


----------



## Vadesh (31. März 2010)

Die Glyphe: Siegel der Vergeltung ist toll, wenn man nicht am Waffenkundecap ist. Falls man das ist, kann man entweder a) eine andere Glyphe nehmen oder b) Equip mit Waffenkunde gegen Sachen mit mehr Krit etc austauschen. (Zweiteres ist sinnvoller)

Für die, die es interessiert(Ja, ich meine den TE), Waffenkundecap ist bei 26 Waffenkunde. An diesen Wert zu kommen ist nicht ganz einfach, es sei denn man nimmt das Trinket aus Pd(o)K 10 mit Waffenkunde. Allerdings büßt man da eine Menge Schaden ein, dem man mit einem anderen Trinket machen könnte. Mit Glyphe ist Waffenkundecap also nurnoch 16, dieser Optimalwert ist ohne Waffenkunde Sockeln / Verzaubern erreichbar.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

Tja, kann man leider wieder nur sagen, der TE ist mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel für die Spieler, die sich nicht mit ihrer Klasse auseinandersetzen, Null Ahnung haben, nicht gewillt sind durch Eigeninitiative sich Wissen anzueignen aber dann rumheulen, das man sie nicht mit in Raids nimmt etc.
Der Armorylink ist leider Beweis genug. Unfassbar wie es solche Leute schaffen auf 80 zu leveln.

Wobei bei einem ähnlichen Fall ingame dem betreffenden Spieler schon mal gesagt habe, er soll sich bei dem Ebayverkäufer doch bitte paar Tips besorgen *g*

Der TE würde in keinem Raid wo ich drin bin, mitgenommen werden und bräuchte sich in Zukunft auch nicht mehr melden bei mir.


----------



## Maxchen1 (31. März 2010)

Ja solche Sachen passieren immer wieder. 
Ich weiß auch nicht wo dran das liegt ob die Spieler zu Faul sind sich 2Minuten Zeit zu nehmen um einen ordentliche Antwort einen zu schreiben oder ob es einfach nur daran liegt das sie keine Lust auf eventuelen "Stress" haben ich kann es schlecht sagen , aber es nervt mitlerweile stark. Immer mehr solcher Leute befinden sich in WoW.
Ich empfehle dir einfach such dir ne nette Stammgruppe oder Gilde da ist normalerweise noch verlass auf die Leute und es wird meist auch mal ein Auge zugedrück beim Equip, solange man ein fähiger Spieler ist.


----------



## Fizzlebrix (31. März 2010)

Ganz ehrlich? Ich finde es frech mit so einem Equip PDK gehen zu wollen. Ilvl Schnitt 205?? Du hast blaue und grüne sachen an! Du hast nix verzaubert, nix gescheit gesockelt und trägst teilweise PvP Kram und teilweise Tank Kram. 
Und als DD bei Ony 5K, mit Welpen und bla ist NICHTS.

Informier dich und bring dein Equip auf Vordermann. Die neuen 3 inis hero/nonhero farmen, noch ein bischen Zeug für Marken, Items craften lassen und vor allem (!!!!) gescheit verzaubern und sockeln!


----------



## Vadesh (31. März 2010)

Das Argument, dass Equip keinen Skill ersetz mag stimmen, aber als Raidleiter eines Randomraids kann ich den Leuten nur aufs Equip schaun. 
Wenn ich die Leute nicht kenne, kann ich nicht sagen ob sie skill haben oder nicht. 
Hasst mich dafür, aber bei Leuten mit ICC-Hardmode-Equip kann ich mir fast sicher sein, dass sie Skill haben. 
Wer in den Hardmodes pennt, der schadet nicht nur sich selbst, sondern der ganzen Gruppe.


----------



## Scota (31. März 2010)

Hmm, ganz im Ernst, wenn ich mir Dein Equip anschaue, dann hätte ich Dich auch nicht mitgenommen. Als Raidleiter bei einem Randomraid hat man halt nicht unbedingt die Möglichkeit einen Spieler zu testen, da muss man halt mit einem Blick auf das Equip abchecken, ob der Spieler seine Klasse verstanden hat oder nicht. Bei Dir sieht es nun mal so aus, dass Du z.B. nur 2 Sachen verzaubert hast und davon eine Verzauberung auch noch nicht wirklich passend ist (Kopf). Des Weiteren hast Du viele Sockelplätze frei, ein weiteres Zeichen, dass Du Dich nicht wirklich um Deinen Char kümmerst. Du magst ein verdammt guter Spieler sein, aber auf den ersten Blick sieht es halt so aus, als wenn Du nur mal eben schnell ein paar Items abgreifen willst. Wenn Du an den Schwachpunkten nicht was änderst wirst Du solche Situationen wohl noch öfters erleben. Hier im Palaforum gibt es super Guides zum Thema Skillung und Equip, da findest Du sicher schnell Anregungen, wie Du Dein Equip so gestalten kannst, dass der Raidleiter Dich beim nächsten mal mit nimmt.


----------



## Æro (Nethersturm) (31. März 2010)

Schau einfach das du für Heromarken noch nen trinket holst (gibs da überhaupt eins?)
Den Ring, den Buchband und dann evtl 226er also das drunter gürtel...
Die Waffe is fürn Retri ganz ok..
An der Skillung bissel schrauben (Zähigkeit raus usw.)
dann kannst pdk 10er eig schon gehn...
Glyphen wurden auch schon gesagt allerdings bin ich mehr für die Exo Glyphe, bei mir is aber sowieso was kaputt ich hab au 0% Miss mit 6,5% Hit...
Naja oooder du suchst dir ne etwas lowere Gilde die noch Naxx und Ulduar geht, Naxx is eig eh Freeloot das passt schon ^^
greetz


----------



## Vadesh (31. März 2010)

Æro schrieb:


> Glyphen wurden auch schon gesagt allerdings bin ich mehr für die Exo Glyphe, bei mir is aber sowieso was kaputt ich hab au 0% Miss mit 6,5% Hit...



Du musst mir verraten wie du unters Hitcap kommst. Ich häng fast 200 Punkte drüber und hab absolut keine Chance die abzubaun, weil ich mir sonst deutlich schlechtere Sachen holen muss, oder aber dann mein Krit flöten geht oder ich unters Waffenkundecap falle


----------



## Ilunadin (31. März 2010)

………………………………………………………………………….„~"""""*~„ 
……………………………………………………………………….„". . . . . . . .*-„ 
………………………………………………………………………'|. „_„. . . . . . .'|….___ 
……………………………………………………………„~-„_„*"~"\.|||||||"„. . . . .„"-*". . . "*~„ 
……………………………………………………………"„::::::::::::'*'!!!!!"„. . . „-".„'|||||'„. . . . .'*„ 
……………………………………………………………./_;;;::::::;;;;::::::¯¯¯;. \|||||||/. . . . . .'|"*~-„ 
………………………………………………………………„"-„;;;;;;:::::;::::::::::. .¯¯. . . . . . ./:::::::¯"~-,„ 
......... ...… .......COOKIE………………………………..„-"„-"|||||||\-„;;;;;;;;::::::::::"-,„. . . . . „~":::::::::::::::^„ 
…………………FOR YOU!!.. ... ...... .……………...„"-"|||||||||||||||||||"*~„;;;;;:::::::::::¯¯¯¯¯::::::::::::::::::::^„ 
………………………………………………………„-"/|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||^-„;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::`\ 
……………………………………………………../;/|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||*-„;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-„ 
…………………____,/'*~~-„..………………….„|;;"„|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||"-„;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::::::: 
………………„": : : : : : "~": "~„………………."-„;;;;"~„||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||"*~„;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::"~„ 
……………„~*": : -"-„: : : : : : : "„.………………"„";;;;;"-„|||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||"*~~-„::::::::::::::::::::'*/ 
………….„": : : : :"~": : _: :„"*"„: '|…………….."-„:::;;;;;;::::"~„||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||;;;;::::::::::: 
…………'|: : : : : : : : : :;;„": "*": :'|……………….„-":;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"*~~-„||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||„-":::::;;;;::::::::::::"-„ 
…………|: : : : : : :„*'„: : :„-~„: : :'/ ……………."~„:::::::::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::"*~~~~-~~~*":::;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::'| 
…………/'\: :";;„~":::::¯¯:„": ",„"/………………„-^:::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"-„';;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::'| 
………../;;;"*~*::::::;;;;:::::"-„:,-"……………….^„::::::;;;;„-~~~~~~~„______;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::\ 
………./::;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::"*~-„„„……………„^::;;;;„";;:::::::::::::::::::;;;;;;;;"*„_;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::\ 
………,/:::;;;::::::::::;;;:::::::;;::::::::::"-~„………..„"::„";;;;;::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::"-„::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::,/, 
…….„"::;;;;;;:::::::::::::::;;;;;;;::::::;;;;;::::'|………../:;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-„:;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::__::::::::::::"| 
……'\:::::::::::;;;:::::::;;;;;::::::::::::;;;::::::/………„";:::"„:;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::"-„____;;;;;:::::„-^*::::"-„„-~"„_„| 
……„";;;::::::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::;;;;;:::/………..„^*:„~";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: 
……^-„::::::::::;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::::„*^…………„^;„";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: 
……„":::::::;;;;;;;:::::::;;:;;;;;;::::::::„"…………...^,;;;"„;;;;::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: 
……,/:::::::::::::::::;;;;;;;;;::::::;;;;„"….................„";;;;;;„";;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: 
……,\::::::::::::::::;;;;;;;::::::::::::……………„";;;;;;„":::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: 
……,|::::;;;;;;:::;;;;::::::::::::::::::::*„………..„*;;;;;;;„":::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::::: 
……,/:::::::::::;;;;:::::::::::::::::::::::'|……„-~"::;;;;;;:::"~„:::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::: 
…….'\::::::::;;;:::::::::::::;;;;;;;;;;;;;,/…„-";;;;::::;;;;;"„:::::"„:;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::: 
……,/:::::::;;;:::::::::::;;;;:::::;;;;::^„..„-^::;;;;;;;;;;;;;;"„::::::"~„;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::: 
……"„:::::::;;;;;;;;;::::::;;;::::::::::::::"„-";;;;;;;;;;;;;::;;"„:::::::;






Solche Leute gibt es seit WotLK sehr häufig hab ich den eindruck.Sei froh dass du nich so bist


----------



## Failadin (31. März 2010)

Daryst schrieb:


> Gear Check vom Raidleader...spät gekickt, weil er sich tot gelacht hat.
> Genauso solche Leute liebe ich, wenn ich rnd tanke immer was zu lachen!^^
> Ne mal ganz ehrlich,besorg dir ein anderes Schmuckteil aus dem Ah( von den kartensets i-was) oder von PDC non hc und sockel/verzauber,meta sockel was anderes wie 21crit und 3 crit schaden erhöt oder so.Dann schaffse auch mal am singel-target mal 4-5k dps. Den mit dem Post deines Armory Links hast du dir dein Grab geschaufelt*lach.
> Über skilung kann ich nix sagen, aber Zähigkeit ist wohl fail, Guides/Leute betrachten bzw. fragen hilft des öfteren mal^^
> ...


zähigkeit erhöht die stärke das ist dir klar oder?


----------



## Vadesh (31. März 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> zähigkeit erhöht die stärke das ist dir klar oder?



Nicht wirklich nein. Es erhöt die Rüstung und verringert die Dauer von bewegungseinschränkenden Effekten.


----------



## wildrazor09 (31. März 2010)

Gabs schon immer, aber dein eq reicht wirklich nicht für pdk^^


----------



## freddyflair (31. März 2010)

Ich werde auch in keiner pdk mitgenommen da wir sehr viele GS kids bei uns aufn server haben die mindestens 5k voraussetzen. zum glück gibts es gilden intern.

hier mal mein armory-link...jemand der meint mic auf keinen fall für eine pdk mit zu nehmen sollte es mir bitte erklären. http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Kult+der+Verdammten&cn=Fla%C3%AEr


----------



## yves1993 (31. März 2010)

WTF O_o

Kannst du mir mal erklären wie du das monsterbild in deine Signatur bekommen hast? ... @ Wildrazor09


Sry aber irgendwie is das schon fast ein Reportgrund 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Hoffe ma da kümmert sich ein Mod drum, das Ding sprengt ja den Rahmen....


----------



## Maxchen1 (31. März 2010)

freddyflair schrieb:


> Ich werde auch in keiner pdk mitgenommen da wir sehr viele GS kids bei uns aufn server haben die mindestens 5k voraussetzen. zum glück gibts es gilden intern.
> 
> hier mal mein armory-link...jemand der meint mic auf keinen fall für eine pdk mit zu nehmen sollte es mir bitte erklären. http://eu.wowarmory....n&cn=Fla%C3%AEr



Auch wenn es nicht zum Thema gehört, würde ich sagen dein Equip reicht locker aus!
Ich würde dich mitnehmen


----------



## Failadin (31. März 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Tja, kann man leider wieder nur sagen, der TE ist mal wieder ein Paradebeispiel für die Spieler, die sich nicht mit ihrer Klasse auseinandersetzen, Null Ahnung haben, nicht gewillt sind durch Eigeninitiative sich Wissen anzueignen aber dann rumheulen, das man sie nicht mit in Raids nimmt etc.
> Der Armorylink ist leider Beweis genug. Unfassbar wie es solche Leute schaffen auf 80 zu leveln.
> 
> Wobei bei einem ähnlichen Fall ingame dem betreffenden Spieler schon mal gesagt habe, er soll sich bei dem Ebayverkäufer doch bitte paar Tips besorgen *g*
> ...


*g* ich find dich echt lustig, dass n 20 trefferwertungs sockel besser is weiß ich. nur die lustige sache is dass ich nicht 5k gold hab um mir epic trinkets zu kaufen und mir ne 800g berserker ench zu kaufen.
witzbold



Vadesh schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich nein. Es erhöt die Rüstung und verringert die Dauer von bewegungseinschränkenden Effekten.



hab von göttliche stärke geredet, und wegen zähigkeit das ist der passiv "buff" vom bergbauer... xD


----------



## Noldan (31. März 2010)

@Failladin

Vielleicht mal berufe skillen, dann kriegt man auch bequem ausreichend Gold in die Kasse um sich Enchants und Epic Steinchen zu kaufen bzw. als Juwe selbst zu schleifen.

Das Motto wenig Aufwand, maximaler Erfolg mag in WoW funktionieren aber kein Aufwand und trotzdem maximalen Erfolg zu haben, funktioniert dann zum Glück doch noch nicht.

Und noch ein Tipp. Wenn du so ein Imba 5 k DPS Retri bist, bau selbst ne Gruppe auf und Raide PDK

Edit: Auf deiner Brust ja die relativ teure Verzauberung + 10 Alle Werte. Ich würde da + 8 alle Werte drauf machen und das gesparte Gold in Verzauberungen für z.B. Armschienen, Hände etc. stecken. Denn etwas schlechtere Verzauberungen sind besser als gar keine^^


----------



## Failadin (31. März 2010)

Noldan schrieb:


> @Failladin
> 
> Vielleicht mal berufe skillen, dann kriegt man auch bequem ausreichend Gold in die Kasse um sich Enchants und Epic Steinchen zu kaufen bzw. als Juwe selbst zu schleifen.
> 
> ...



hatte die mats ausm raid wo man ja auch die alternative "Entzauberung" wählen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


bin doch am berufe skillen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich bin mir aber immer noch nich sicher ob ich befehl seal nehmen soll oder vergeltungs seal :/


----------



## Shindira (31. März 2010)

Ist gut das du weisst, dass ein 20 Hit steinchen besser wäre. Jetzt hättest nur noch drauf achten sollen wieviel Hit ein Vergelter brauch, dann hättest du gemerkt das nicht mal Hit sockeln brauchst. 

Wenn nicht die Kohle hast für nen Kartenset trinket, besorg dir doch erstmal eins für Triumphmarken. Und wegen Verzauberungen, die Mats kriegt man mittlerweile nu wirklich durch die entzauberungs funktion zusammen damit man sie nicht im AH kaufen muss. Da würds auch reichen einen Verzauberer zu finden und dem was Trinkgeld inne Hand zu drücken.


----------



## Vadesh (31. März 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> hab von göttliche stärke geredet, und wegen zähigkeit das ist der passiv "buff" vom bergbauer... xD



Zähigkeit ist auch ein Talent im Schutzbaum ...


----------



## Failadin (31. März 2010)

Vadesh schrieb:


> Zähigkeit ist auch ein Talent im Schutzbaum ...


deshalb hab ichs ja verwechselt denn das bild von zähigkeit beim bb is genau das gleiche von göttliche stärke


----------



## tecki9 (31. März 2010)

also ich hab mir das ganze mal reingezogen und muss mal was los werden.

wenn du hier alle veralbern wolltest, dann hast du das wohl geschafft weil ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen kann wie du dich darüber wundern kannst, dass du nich mitgenommen wurdest.

es ist für mich unglaublich,schier unmöglich, einen char auf 80 zu lvln und sich garnicht zu informieren was ab 80 zu machen/erledigen/erreichen ist. DAS geht garnicht!

also nochmal...gz das du hier alle wunderbar an der nase rumgeführt hast...aber falls du die ganze story ernst gemeint hast dann hör bitte auf zu spielen denn wenn ich nen mmo spiele(egal ob wow oder sonst was)

informiere ich mich auch was ich alles erreichen kann bzw mir geboten wird ab max lvl sonst ist es doch nur rausgeschmissenes geld was du da monatlich abdrückst!


----------



## Hank Smith (31. März 2010)

Ich bin weiss Gott kein Gearscorebesitzer oder Itemgeiler, aber ganz ehrlich, Itemlevelschnit 205 und PdK? Du bist grade mal auf Naxxniveau. Meinst du nicht das es eine Frechheit ist das du so nach PdK rein willst, das du zu den Leuten gehörst die immer frecher werden?

Klar, Equip sagt nicht über denjenigen aus der da am PC sitzt, wie er seinen Char spielt, aber ich bitte dich, 205 im Schnitt und PdK... *kopfschüttel* Es ist deinenn Worten zu entnehmen das es Random war - und das Equip ist nunmal das einzige was man weiss wenn man den Spieler nicht kennt. Klar ist es unhöflich einfach zu kicken ohne was zu sagen, das hasse ich auch, aber wer sich so PdK bewirbt und dann hier noch ein Thema aufmacht deswegen, der muss sich nicht wundern. Ich kann mir fast schon denken warum der dich auf ignore hat. Wer sich die Mühe macht hier dann was aufzumachen, der hält ingame auch sicher nicht die Füße still, den Ton nett.

205er Schnitt und PdK... *kopfschüttel*


----------



## Nexus.X (31. März 2010)

Tut mir leid dir das zu sagen, aber ich würd dich auch rauswerfen. 

Folge Punkte als Begründung:
- 1 mangelnd effektives Trinket
- 1 völlig uneffektives Trinket
- 1 Heilerring 
- Kaum Verzauberungen (die beim Leveln bekommenen Sachen, kann man sich gegen 30-50G Trinkgeld von einem netten Enchanter in Verz-Mats umwandeln lassen, das würde locker für die Grundbasis reichen
- Grüne Edelsteine ... Blau sollte minimum drin sein

Es besteht immernoch die Möglichkeit sich auch die Ausrüstung für die kleineren Marken zu besorgen, wie zum Beispiel den Spiegel der Wahrheit, anstelle irgendwelcher Castertrinkets abzugreifen.

Die Geldausrede ist heutzutage nicht mehr drin, wer nicht mindestens genug Gold hat sein Equip zu versorgen, hat beim Leveln oder später Mist gebaut, oder rein durch BGs gelevelt. Andere Tatsachen gibt es nicht.
Wenn man seinen Beruf links liegen lässt ist man selber schuld.

Man wird auch erkennen, das bei manchen Leuten minderwertiges aber korrektes Equip deutlich mehr toleriert wird, als wenn jemand epischen Schrott trägt, was in deinem Fall eben leider so ist.

MfG


----------



## LaVerne (31. März 2010)

tecki9 schrieb:


> wenn du hier alle veralbern wolltest, dann hast du das wohl geschafft weil ich mir beim besten willen nicht vorstellen kann wie du dich darüber wundern kannst, dass du nich mitgenommen wurdest.



Ich gehe ebenfalls von einem Troll aus. Kein Gebiet auch nur annähernd "leergequestet" (was das Gold- und Ausrüstungsproblem in Teilen bereits behoben hätte); dafür aber ein Zhevra-Mount der "Werbe einen Freund"-Aktion. Wenn das der Erstchar sein sollte, dann frage ich mich, warum man das Spiel überhaupt in dieser Weise angeht, wenn man nicht mal _eine_ einzige Quest in der Eiskrone erledigt und von der Story bisher überhaupt nichts mitbekommen hat (von Zul'Drak, Becken, Sturmgipfel, Hügel und Fjord wurden ebenfalls nur eine Handvoll Quests gemacht). 

Wenn's ein Twink ist, dann sollte man schon ein wenig wissen, wie der Hase läuft - und nicht mit dermaßen beschissenen Equip in einen Rnd-Raid wollen und den Thread dann noch mit "Leute werden immer frecher" - was sich hier nur auf den TE beziehen kann - betiteln.

Als Vergleich mal mein neuester Twink, mit dem ich mir ab heute erlauben werde, mich für Rnd-Raids (erst einmal PdK; wenn's ansprechend läuft, PdK25) anzumelden: http://eu.wowarmory.com/character-sheet.xml?r=Gilneas&cn=Dahlia (Verbesserungen sind durchaus erwünscht, Flames werden gekonnt ignoriert).

Wenn man Rnd raiden möchte, dann sollte man auch ein wenig Aufwand in den Char stecken. Als Teilnehmer in einer Gruppe von wildfremden Personen empfinde ich das als "Respekt-Erweis", daß man sich nicht durchziehen lassen, sondern durchaus der Gemeinschaft dienlich sein möchte.


----------



## Huangwen (31. März 2010)

Mach dir selber nen Raid auf und fertig ist.

Dann musste auch nicht jammern, das dich keiner mitnimmt.

Huan


----------



## Seelchen (31. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das war jetzt ein Stück meiner Lebenszeit das Du mir gestohlen hast.



wie soll er jemandem mit +9k postings "lebenszeit" stehlen? du hast doch offensichtlich keines.

lg


----------



## Gaueko (31. März 2010)

Spiel ma ne Woche auf Frostwolf - das härtet ab.


----------



## Kiefa (31. März 2010)

zu dem itemlvl durchschnitt 205 wegen trinkets.
ich finde es gibt zum teil bessere 200 items als 232 die karte grandeur ist sowas von imba ud für tanks isdas schwarze herz aus pdc nh auch nich schlecht.


----------



## Ochjoh (31. März 2010)

ich finde es prima, dass die meisten hier den te sogar ganz generell bestätigen mit ihrem mimimi geflame und noch mehr, nicht wahr tikume?


----------



## Porthos (31. März 2010)

@Failadin

mit der Ausrüstung den Schmuckstk. , den nicht vorhanden VZ , fehlenden Steinen usw. willst du PDK ?

Weder Rnd noch Gildenintern würde ich dich mitnehmen .

Geh PDC HC , SS, Grube , HDR Hc non hc und leg die bessere Items zu und verzaubere deine Sachen .

Dann wirst du auch mitgenommen .

Das mit Leute werden immer frecher , da hast recht es ist frech dann von dir ein Thema aufzumachen mit so einer Ausrüstung und dich dann noch beschweren .


----------



## Chakata (31. März 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Da ich mit meinem Paladin noch nicht soo gutes Eq besitze gehe ich eigentlich nur per Dungeonfinder in Instanzen.
> Heute aber wollt ich mit ilvl 205 (full t9!)in nen Pdk Raid. Soweit klappte auch alles bis der Lead sagte: Ich mach gleich Eq check bei allen.
> Ich schrieb ihn schonmal im voraus an und fragte ihn ob er mein eq jetzt schon checken könnte. Hat er auch so getan, und er meinte dass es "okay" ist. Bevor wir full waren kickte er mich einfach. Als ich ihn anschrieb setzte er mich einfach auf ignore und spammte weiter im /2
> ...




Auch wenn es sich jetzt sehr sehr hart anhört was ich sage aber es verhällt sich wie folgt: Wenn jemand es nötig hat vor irgendwelchen 13jährigen zu kriechen um in irgend eine gammelige Randomgruppe zu kommen hat es nicht anders verdient. Alleine das du ihn schon vorher in der Hintern gekrochen bist zitat: "Ich schrieb ihn schonmal im voraus an und fragte ihn ob er mein eq jetzt schon checken könnte". Sorry hätte dich auch schon allein deswegen rausgeworfen.

Mein Tipp, erstell dir eine eigene Gruppe. Hast als Tank normal innerhalb 15 min voll und kannst loslegen. Kannst dir dann auch aussuchen wehn du aus Spass einfach mal rauswirfst. Ist lustig.

Wünsch dir was.


----------



## derwolf (31. März 2010)

sorry aber kein geld für verzauberungen die mats werden mittlerweile nachgeschmissen


----------



## Lari (31. März 2010)

Itemlevel 205 als Durchschnitt ist Mischequip aus Naxx10 und Naxx25. Damit bist du Ulduar ready.
Hätte dich auch nicht mitgenommen, hätte es dir allerdings in einem freundlichen Ton gesagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nexus.X (31. März 2010)

LaVerne schrieb:


> Als Vergleich mal mein neuester Twink, mit dem ich mir ab heute erlauben werde, mich für Rnd-Raids (erst einmal PdK; wenn's ansprechend läuft, PdK25) anzumelden: http://eu.wowarmory....lneas&cn=Dahlia (Verbesserungen sind durchaus erwünscht, Flames werden gekonnt ignoriert).


So stellt man sich einen Nachzüglich mit Pre-Raid Equip vor! Nahezu bestmögliches aktuelles Equip welches man Raidextern bekommt, anständig verzaubert und gesockelt. 
(Okay, ich habe die Regel in Items unter ilvl 232 keine Epicgems zu packen, aber das is meine Einstellung.

Viel Spaß in deinen zukünftigen Raids.


----------



## Kirados (31. März 2010)

Also ich würd sagen /Close

was soll man jetz zum 100x durchkauen, dass ein Teil des  equip des TE ziemlich fail is in das man ihn auch Net mitgenommen hätte? Un für Tipps un ratschläge gibt's immernoh das pally-Klassentreffen oder etlich guides!!


----------



## Duselette (31. März 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Da ich mit meinem Paladin noch nicht soo gutes Eq besitze gehe ich eigentlich nur per Dungeonfinder in Instanzen.
> Heute aber wollt ich mit ilvl 205 (full t9!)in nen Pdk Raid. Soweit klappte auch alles bis der Lead sagte: Ich mach gleich Eq check bei allen.
> Ich schrieb ihn schonmal im voraus an und fragte ihn ob er mein eq jetzt schon checken könnte. Hat er auch so getan, und er meinte dass es "okay" ist. Bevor wir full waren kickte er mich einfach. Als ich ihn anschrieb setzte er mich einfach auf ignore und spammte weiter im /2
> ...



iLevel 205 ist nicht Full T9! Full T9 ist iLevel 232. Was im schlimmsten fall heisst, dass du rein rechnerisch dein Equip mit ein paar T9 Teilen und Zeugs unter iLevel 200 gemischt hast und damit bist du NICHT PDK ready... klar hätte er es auch netter ausdrücken können, aber im Prinzip würde ich dich so auch nicht mitnehmen.


----------



## Magistinus (31. März 2010)

Chakata schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Mein Tipp, erstell dir eine eigene Gruppe. Hast als Tank normal innerhalb 15 min voll und kannst loslegen. Kannst dir dann auch aussuchen wehn du aus Spass einfach mal rauswirfst. Ist lustig.
> 
> Wünsch dir was.



Genau so ist es! Anstatt jammern weil man nicht mitgenommen wird einfach selber ein Raid aufstellen! Anfangs wirst dann Probleme haben, jedoch aus Misserfolgen lernt man erfolgreich zu werden. *grins*


----------



## dedennis (31. März 2010)

wie man sieht gibt es immer mehr leute die kein reallife haben und es werden immer mehr.

So leute wie der raidleiter sind die leute die hier schreiben:

"Das war jetzt ein Stück meiner Lebenszeit das Du mir gestohlen hast. "
"Ja was soll man dazu sagen? Sollen wir dich trösten?"
usw.
Da muss man feststellen das die Leute ein richtig asoziales Verhalten haben und auch bestimmt keine Freunde haben!


----------



## Tazmal (31. März 2010)

Kirados schrieb:


> Mimimi......der hat mich aus der grp gekickt!
> Find dich damit ab, es gibt in wow immer Idioten



siehe dein zitat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@te: das ist normal, entweder kicken dich die leute einfach oder sie geben an wie geil sie sind und legen nichtmal 1 boss in pdk.

Du findest selten randomgruppen die wirklich "gut" sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zodttd (31. März 2010)

Alleine in Naxx bekommt man schon einen höheren Schnitt als du hast.. (Ja doch, ich denke schon im 25er, aber wer flamen will.. you´re welcome) 
Von daher finde ich es absolut verständlich vom Leader...


----------



## topdiver (31. März 2010)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das war jetzt ein Stück meiner Lebenszeit das Du mir gestohlen hast.



So langsame frage ich mich, warum du dich hier immer noch rumtreiben darfst.
Deine Posts sind zu 95% sinnfrei und teilweise beleidigend.

Wenn du nichts kontsruktives zu einem Thema beizutragen hast, dann lass doch einfach
die Finger von der Tastatur.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> *g* ich find dich echt lustig, dass n 20 trefferwertungs sockel besser is weiß ich. nur die lustige sache is dass ich nicht 5k gold hab um mir epic trinkets zu kaufen und mir ne 800g berserker ench zu kaufen.
> witzbold



Ich würd jetzt lieber mal nicht von deiner Unwissenheit etc. ablenken.

Ich hab mir nie Epic Trinkets gekauft für Gold noch 800 Gold für irgendnen Beserker Kram sondern geraidet und somit Marken gefarmt und die Berufe natürlich auf Max skill,


----------



## szene333 (31. März 2010)

Das Beispiel hier zeigt mal wieder, dass die Möglichkeit, wesentlich schneller zu leveln, als es früher ging und der schnelle Itemverfall in Wotlk die Kernprobleme sind. 

Ich habe Anfang BC an´gefangen und habe mit meinem Schurken 5! Monate gebraucht, um auf Level 70 zu kommen (bin aber auch Gelegenheitsspieler). Ich habe sämtliche 5er Classic-Instanzen gemacht, was natürlich damals auch noch einfacher war, da man genug Gruppen gefunden hat. Auch habe ich mich nie ziehen lassen. Ich glaube, ich habe mehr EP durch Ini´s und die dazu gehörigen Quests gemacht als durchs herkömmliches questen. Auch war ich wohl in jedem Gebiet, wo es halt Horden-Quests gab und habe dadurch auch sämtliche Flugpunkte. Ich habe immer meine Berufe geskillt und auch Schlösser knacken hatte ich immer auf max. Das epische Gefühl endlich mit Level 40 reiten zu können wird ein Neuling wohl nicht mehr nachvollziehen können. Als ich dann Level 70 war, ging es erstmal in die 5er Ini´s, zuerst normal, dann hero. Inzwischen hatte ich auch ne nette Gilde gefunden. Als ich dann das erste mal, nach erfolgreich abgeschlossener Pre, Kara geladen wurde, war ich sogar ein wenig nervös (muss man sich mal vorstellen). 

Warum erzähle ich das alles?

Wer heute mit WOW anfängt levelt gefühlt 3mal so schnell. Berufe werden erstmal links liegen gelassen. Ini´s werden bis Level 70 gar nicht gemacht, weil man keine Gruppen mehr findet (sollte jetzt mit dem lfg-Tool wieder besser gehen). Man kann sogar in BG´s leveln, unglaublich. Dann macht man vielleicht ein paar 5er in Nordend und schwups, ist man Level 80. Doch was passiert jetzt? Ich möchte gerne raiden. Also erstmal durch die  Hero´s rushen umd das Equip auf T9-Niveau zu bringen. 
Wenn das Equip nach einer Woche dann vollständig ist (natürlich nicht verzaubert und versockelt), geht es das erste mal PDK. Dann kommt das böse erwachen. Kein Klassenverständnis, keine Gruppenspielerfahrung. 

Doch kann man den Spielern überhaupt einen Vorwurf machen?

Nein, kann man i.d.R. nicht. Sie werden ja fast zum Speedleveln gezwungen. Und das man als frischer 80er das Gruppenspiel auch schwerlich erlernt, weil durch die 5er durchgebomt wird und Naxx etc. keine Sau mehr geht, ist auch nicht deren Schuld.

Problem 1: Blizz hat das schellere leveln eingeführt, um Neulingen schneller das Levelcap zu ermöglichen. Die daraus enstehenden o.g. Probleme wurden entweder nicht erkannt oder ignoriert. Das Argument, dass man so schneller Twinks hochspielen kann, ist auch unfug. Nur weil ich einen 80er Schurken habe kann ich noch lange keinen Pala spielen. 

Problem 2: Das in BC eingeführte und in Wotlk noch verschärfte Markensystem und der damit verbundene rasante Itemverfall hat WOW das Genick zumindest angebrochen. Es sollte jedem den ganzen Content (PVE) ermöglichen. Leider ist der Schuss nach hinten losgegangen. Ein Gelegenheitsspieler wird beispielsweise Ulduar kaum von innen sehen, weil der Itemlevel dieser tollen Instanz unter dem der dahingerotzten PDK liegt. Selbst durch die 5er Ini´s bekomme ich ein wesentlich besseres Equip als in Ulduar. Ich behaupte, dass 80% der Spieler nicht alle Wächter geschweige denn Yogg gesehen haben. Wenn man nicht in einer guten Gilde ist und auf RND angewiesen ist, hat man verloren.

Das Beispiel des TE veranschaulicht die Sache doch ganz gut. Kein Klassenverständnis, was sein Equip, Sockel, Verzauberungen etc. ja beweisst. Anschluss an Raids bekommt er dadurch ebenfalls nicht, weil unter PDK nix mehr läuft. Natürlich könnte er sich mehr bemühen. Klassenguides lesen wäre z.B. ne gute Möglichkeit. Aber sich erst mit seiner Klasse beschäftigen, wenn man das Levelcap erreicht hat, ist halt schwierig.


Tut mir Leid, wenn der Text etwas lang geraten ist.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

szene333 schrieb:


> Das Beispiel hier zeigt mal wieder, dass die Möglichkeit, wesentlich schneller zu leveln, als es früher ging und der schnelle Itemverfall in Wotlk die Kernprobleme sind
> .
> .
> .
> Tut mir Leid, wenn der Text etwas lang geraten ist.


Spricht wohl nichts dagegen, wenn ich einfach mal unterschreibe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finx (31. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Du solltest Profiler werden. Nein wirklich, werde Profiler. Du schaffst es einen Charakter in Gedanken bestätigt zu bekommen, nachdem du 2 ForenPosts gelesen hast. Ich bin hier wegen Zeitvertreib, um mal ne Sekunde von Arbeit abzuschalten, sonst würd ich vor lauter Zahlen durchdrehen. Da kanns mal passieren, dass ich mal das und das schreibe. Ob ich das wirklich so denke, ist eine andere Frage. Vielleicht will ich ja nur sehen, wie Menschen auf etwas reagieren. Vielleicht amüsiert es mich auch nur, wie leicht WoWler aus der Ruhe zu bringen sind. Vlt bin ich ja auch ein totaler Kranker Spasthmatiker, den Buchstaben in Foren aufgeilen. Was weisst du schon xD




Jo bei mir meinte er auch das ich den anderen den loot nicht gönnen würde, bis ich ihm es erklärt habe das es nicht so ist und auch nicht so meinte, liegt aber auch immer daran wie man sich ausdrückt oder ein anderer wie man es versteht , deswegen kommen falsche Meinungen. Aber für so was kann man sich ja auseinandersetzen und drüber discutieren und hoffen das man selbst den oder er dich besser versteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt genug falsche meinungen wegen solche fehler.
So wie GS , dps , wow ist zu leicht sachen bla blu bli


----------



## Nimeroth (31. März 2010)

Tja, wie kann man das nett ausdrücken? Genau diese Leute wie der TE sind die neue Generation WoW Spieler. Genau wegen diesen Spielern gibt es Addons wie GearScore/ElitistGroup etc. Es ist einfach nicht mehr feierlich was sich heutzutage alles in Raids anmeldet, irgendwie wirds schon gehen, die anderen gleichen das schon wieder aus.

Das einzig freche hier ist ist Leute die dich abweisen als frech zu bezeichnen. Wenn ich sehe das ein DD mit Tank-Gear oder Healer Gear oder sonstwas Artfremden rumläuft ist bei mir eh schon vorbei. Es ist mir auch egal, ob das ein Teil oder zwei oder fünf sind. Es zeugt einfach davon das man sich einen Scheissdreck um den Char schert und sich auf Kosten anderer bereichern will.

Und jetzt kommt bloss nicht mit dem dämlichen Skill > Gear. Wer so rumläuft hat keinen Skill!


----------



## Potpotom (31. März 2010)

Naja, dass man ihn nicht mitgenommen hat ist ja nicht das Problem... viele oder die meisten von uns hätten ihn nicht mitgenommen. Es geht eher darum, dass man erst sagt "kein Problem" und ihn dann ohne ein Wort kickt.

Also ich finde das schon frech... ich persönlich ziehe es vor, den Leuten mitzuteilen das es eben nicht ganz reicht. Oft biete ich ihnen sogar an ein paar Tage später oder direkt im Anschluss bspw. Ulduar mitzukommen etc. 

Edith sagt, natürlich nur, wenn Sympathie vorhanden ist und man dem Raid gegenüber vernünftig auftritt. Einen wortlosen Random-Player will ich auch nicht dabei haben. Da lasse ich lieber Plätze frei und verscherbel den Mist beim NPC.


----------



## Saberclaw (31. März 2010)

Dein Name sagt soweit alles aus, was ich dazu zu sagen hätte @ TE

Klar hätte der leader dies und jenes tun können, aber sei ehrlich wärst du ernsthaft mitgegangen, nachdem du rausgefunden hast wie er tickt?

Setz ihn auf igno und sei froh, dass du mit ihm niemals raiden wirst. Fertig aus.

Otherwise go whining, Bubble on and hearthstone.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. März 2010)

Kirados schrieb:


> Find dich damit ab, es gibt in wow immer Idioten



geschätzte 80% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...und es werden immer mehr. schade, dass die ignore-list nur eine begrenzte anzahl an chars aufnehmen kann.


----------



## Manitu2007 (31. März 2010)

Surfer schrieb:


> geschätzte 80%
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Stimmt nicht mit einem netten addon lässt sich die Freundes/Ignorier Liste beliebig erweitern- Aber es ist ja nicht sinn der Sache den Halben Server auf Ignore zu haben.

Ich finds traurig dass man erst eingeladen wird und später wieder rausgeworfen nur weil dem Leader das Aussehen oder der (Würg) "Gearscore" nicht gefällt. Wie soll man bitteschön sonst die Chance bekommen an besseres Equip zu kommen wenn man in Raid X nicht darf (oh man könnte ja noch was dadraus gebrauchen, und ich Leite den Raid und gehe da nur für Marken rein) dass ist die Typische Raid Leiter einstellung und das ist echt Arm.

Bleibt nur die möglichkeit selbst nen raid auf zu machen und die Show selber leiten dann können einem solche Spinner keinen strich durch die Rechnung machen.

mfg


----------



## x123 (31. März 2010)

Tazmal schrieb:


> [..]
> @te: das ist normal, entweder kicken dich die leute einfach oder sie geben an wie geil sie sind und legen nichtmal 1 boss in pdk.
> 
> Du findest selten randomgruppen die wirklich "gut" sind
> ...



Okay, das ist jetzt evtl n' bisschen fies, aber... 

...Preisfrage!: Warum findet der TE keine guten Randomraids?
- Na weil er im Raid ist!


----------



## Cazor (31. März 2010)

Tjaa wenn jetzt jeder einen Thread aufmachen würde, weil mal irgendwas nicht passt.. ohje.

Hier mal was von mir:

ich war AK25 als Tank und sehe über Athenes Gearcheck 2 Leute mit Ilvl 167 bzw. 170

Schreibe den Raidleader an, dass ich damit nicht einverstanden bin.

Keine Antwort.

Neriat im /ra: mit Itemlevel 170 Leuten geh ich hier nicht rein.
Neriat leavt. Leckt mich, die sollen erstmal hc farmen eh sie sich in AK25 anstellen und mit 1200 DPS den Leuten das Equip wegschnappen. War auch nicht geplant, ausser T10 und T9 Boss was zu machen. Nicht mit mir. 

Ilvl167 whispers: omg vollnoob!

Tjaja, ich glaub ich mach maln Thread deswegen auf. 

Was ich damit sagen will? Shit happens. Mal für mich, mal für euch.


----------



## Finx (31. März 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht mit einem netten addon lässt sich die Freundes/Ignorier Liste beliebig erweitern- Aber es ist ja nicht sinn der Sache den Halben Server auf Ignore zu haben.
> 
> Ich finds traurig dass man erst eingeladen wird und später wieder rausgeworfen nur weil dem Leader das Aussehen oder der (Würg) "Gearscore" nicht gefällt. Wie soll man bitteschön sonst die Chance bekommen an besseres Equip zu kommen wenn man in Raid X nicht darf (oh man könnte ja noch was dadraus gebrauchen, und ich Leite den Raid und gehe da nur für Marken rein) dass ist die Typische Raid Leiter einstellung und das ist echt Arm.
> 
> ...




SO wie du das schreibst würde man jetzt denken " ok dann geh ich mal icc 10 bin frisch 80 und da ich was aus der ini brauche  geh ich da mal hin.

Wenn das gear scheisse ist wie z.b. ein tank mit heal gearn an und so, soll der erst mal  die neuen hc machen und sich das holen was er jetzt für seine skillung braucht oder marken farmen, aber dann auch sich das für marken holen wie er geskillt ist , mischmasch ist kacke und so was würde ich auch nicht einladen.
Und um chancen zu haben sollte man sich erst mal mit dem austatten was man bekommen kann ohne zu raiden .


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Ich finds traurig dass man erst eingeladen wird und später wieder rausgeworfen nur weil dem Leader das Aussehen oder der (Würg) "Gearscore" nicht gefällt. Wie soll man bitteschön sonst die Chance bekommen an besseres Equip zu kommen wenn man in Raid X nicht darf (oh man könnte ja noch was dadraus gebrauchen, und ich Leite den Raid und gehe da nur für Marken rein) dass ist die Typische Raid Leiter einstellung und das ist echt Arm.
> 
> Bleibt nur die möglichkeit selbst nen raid auf zu machen und die Show selber leiten dann können einem solche Spinner keinen strich durch die Rechnung machen.
> 
> mfg


Du hast dir alles durch gelesen ? Der RL hat richtig gehandelt, er hat gesagt das er gleich EQ check macht. Der TE wurde dann gekickt, weil dessen EQ sowie nicht gesockelt und verzaubert ist eine einzige Frechheit ist.
Der RL hat somit völlig richtig gehandelt, er muss auch an die anderen 23 Leute im Raid denken.


----------



## Tomratz (31. März 2010)

Lari schrieb:


> 1. Tut mir Leid, dass ich allergisch reagiere, wen man als Gestörter, Freak oder Kind bezeichnet wird, weil man weiterhin ein Spiel spielt, was dir nicht mehr gefällt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



zu 1. vollumfänglich /sign

zu 2. Siehe 1.

zu 3. Das ist genau so wie bei vielen Leuten, die mit dem Rauche oder dem Saufen aufgehört haben. Sie können es nicht mehr sehen, dass andere weiterhin diesem Laster frönen. Glücklicherweise habe ich in Bezug aufs Rauchen diese Probleme nicht gehabt, kann allerdings als ehemaliger Raucher durchaus die Hintergründe dieser "Bekehrungswut" verstehen. Ich habe heute, nach über 20 Jahren rauchfrei immer noch Situationen, in denen mich ein rauchender  Zeitgenosse schon alleine durch die Tatsache dass er raucht, in Versuchung bringt. Da kann nicht jeder mit umgehen. Da WoW von vielen ja auch als Sucht bezeichnet wird, kann es ein gleichartiges Verhalten durchaus auch bei Ex-WoW'lern geben.


----------



## Firechaos (31. März 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Da ich mit meinem Paladin noch nicht soo gutes Eq besitze gehe ich eigentlich nur per Dungeonfinder in Instanzen.
> Heute aber wollt ich mit ilvl 205 (full t9!)in nen Pdk Raid. Soweit klappte auch alles bis der Lead sagte: Ich mach gleich Eq check bei allen.
> Ich schrieb ihn schonmal im voraus an und fragte ihn ob er mein eq jetzt schon checken könnte. Hat er auch so getan, und er meinte dass es "okay" ist. Bevor wir full waren kickte er mich einfach. Als ich ihn anschrieb setzte er mich einfach auf ignore und spammte weiter im /2
> ...




Also ilvl 205 ist doch Naxx 10ner Stand...T9 is ilvl 232..


----------



## c0bRa (31. März 2010)

Nimeroth schrieb:


> Das einzig freche hier ist ist Leute die dich abweisen als frech zu bezeichnen. Wenn ich sehe das ein DD mit Tank-Gear oder Healer Gear oder sonstwas Artfremden rumläuft ist bei mir eh schon vorbei. Es ist mir auch egal, ob das ein Teil oder zwei oder fünf sind. Es zeugt einfach davon das man sich einen Scheissdreck um den Char schert und sich auf Kosten anderer bereichern will.
> 
> Und jetzt kommt bloss nicht mit dem dämlichen Skill > Gear. Wer so rumläuft hat keinen Skill!


Zum Thema 1, 2 oder 5 Teile... Ich hab nix gegen, wenn er 1 oder 2 artfremde Teile an hat, sofern diese verzaubert und/oder gesockelt sind. Kann ja sein, dass das 232er aus der Grube "skillfremde" Teil dennoch besser ist als das alte blaue 186er. 

Wenns dann aber über Ausweich-/Parierwertung über Beweglichkeit, Zaubermacht und Intelligenz geht wirds mir auch lila... Für Gruppenbasteln schaue ich mir auch ganz gern an, wann der Char 80 wurde und frage offen, ob es ein Twink ist.


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (31. März 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht mit einem netten addon lässt sich die Freundes/Ignorier Liste beliebig erweitern- Aber es ist ja nicht sinn der Sache den Halben Server auf Ignore zu haben.



wusste ich garnicht, aber mann lernt ja bekanntlich nie aus^^

natürlich ist es nicht sinn der sache, den halben server zu ignorieren..... aber das niveau der spieler, ist im vergleich zu früher doch sehr stark gesunken. nurnoch sprücheklopper, möchtegerns und leute, die wohl nie gelernt haben, sich zu benehmen.... warscheinlich hat der grossteil, nie nen richtigen raid (aq, naxx, swp vor 3.0 usw.) von innen gesehen..aber hauptsache ne grosse fresse.....

pdk mit equipcheck.....sowas ist doch lächerlich. wenn ich pdk gehe, dann weil ich gerade lust darauf habe.... wie zu 70er zeiten zb. karazhan. voll t6 (5von5 damals noch) und trotzdem hatte ich ab u zu mal lust auf kara...war mir doch egal welchen equipstand die gruppe hatte. als dann die nerfkeule geschwungen wurde, verlangten dann manche gruppen (die zuvor nix gebacken bekamen) plötzlich t5 für kara....lächerlich.....

wenn ich heute mal den /2 verfolge, lese ich namen, die kläglich bei gruul u. maggi scheiterten, als wir schon lange illidan down hatten...... heute haben sie die grösste fresse von allen und führen sich auf, als wären sie die pro-gamer schlechthin.


----------



## Nimeroth (31. März 2010)

Manitu2007 schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht mit einem netten addon lässt sich die Freundes/Ignorier Liste beliebig erweitern- Aber es ist ja nicht sinn der Sache den Halben Server auf Ignore zu haben.
> 
> Ich finds traurig dass man erst eingeladen wird und später wieder rausgeworfen nur weil dem Leader das Aussehen oder der (Würg) "Gearscore" nicht gefällt. *Wie soll man bitteschön sonst die Chance bekommen an besseres Equip zu kommen wenn man in Raid X nicht darf* (oh man könnte ja noch was dadraus gebrauchen, und ich Leite den Raid und gehe da nur für Marken rein) dass ist die Typische Raid Leiter einstellung und das ist echt Arm.
> 
> ...



Wenn du dir die Mühe gemacht hättest den Char des TEs mal anzuschaun, wäre dir aufgefallen dass er mehr als genug Möglichkeiten hat seinen Char zu verbessern, und das ohne einen einzigen Raid wo er nur ein Klotz am Bein ist. Angefangen mit Sockeln/Verzaubern über die ganzen tollen Free Epics in den neuen Hero's und dem teils 245er Markenzeug.

Dieses doofe Argument kommt immer wieder und scheint wohl eine Rechtfertigung zu sein total unterequipped in Random Raids aufzuschlagen (mal ganz abgesehen von irgendwelchem abstrusen Gear das nicht zur Klasse passt).


----------



## Failadin (31. März 2010)

Potpotom schrieb:


> Naja, dass man ihn nicht mitgenommen hat ist ja nicht das Problem... viele oder die meisten von uns hätten ihn nicht mitgenommen. Es geht eher darum, dass man erst sagt "kein Problem" und ihn dann ohne ein Wort kickt.
> 
> Also ich finde das schon frech... ich persönlich ziehe es vor, den Leuten mitzuteilen das es eben nicht ganz reicht. Oft biete ich ihnen sogar an ein paar Tage später oder direkt im Anschluss bspw. Ulduar mitzukommen etc.
> 
> Edith sagt, natürlich nur, wenn Sympathie vorhanden ist und man dem Raid gegenüber vernünftig auftritt. Einen wortlosen Random-Player will ich auch nicht dabei haben. Da lasse ich lieber Plätze frei und verscherbel den Mist beim NPC.



das meine ich. ich wurde schon oft abgewiesen, aber dass er sagt: jo is ok und mich auf einmal kickt und auf ignore setzt, das is assi


----------



## Gendrosh (31. März 2010)

Jo, leider ist das in wow immer öfter der Fall. Ich halte mich inzwischen an die Grundregel: 5er hc inis kann man auch rnd gut machen, aber Raids nur noch mit der Gilde.


----------



## Caps-lock (31. März 2010)

Ich kann den Raidleiter verstehen.
Vor etwa 9 Monaten hab ich mit WoW aufgehört, nachdem ich ab und zu mal Raids nach Ulduar veranstaltet habe.
Mir wurds auch irgendwann zu blöd mit jedem rumzudisktutieren das ich folgende Bedingungen stelle:
Komplett T7/Naxx equipt
vollständig gesockelt und zwar mit sinnvollen nicht grünen Steinen
komplett verzaubert

Dann kommt nämlich ständig: Jaaaaa aber ich hab doch Skill, da ist es nich so schlimm das ich noch 4 blaue Teile anhabe und es lohnt sich doch nicht den Kram zu verzaubern in Ulduar fällt doch besserer...

Da ich 90% meiner Zeit in Raids als Tank oder Heiler verbracht habe, die natürlich immer auf dem neuesten Stand sein müssen weil sonst der Raid garnicht geht, hab ich dann irgendwann auch solche Leute die sich bei mir mit Müllequip gemeldet haben ignoriert. Weil irgendwann hat mans einfach dicke, das man selber mühsam sein Equip zusammensammelt und dann hinterher Leute die in Schrott gekleidet sind, sich wundern warum WoW so einfach ist.


----------



## Cazor (31. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> ...............eine Wissenschaft aus WoW machen, aber dabei vergessen das dieses Game auf 12 bekloppte Jahre freigegeben ist. Jemand der sich ein bisschen, nur ein bisschen mit dem Spiel beschäftigt, wird schnell merken, dass dieses Spiel nicht im geringsten schwer ist, sondern nur schwer ist, weil man mit der******** der anderen zu kämpfen hat. Und es nur schwer ist,***********************************************..............



du kriegst wirklich noch einen Ehrenplatz in meiner Signatur. 


Und du hast sowas von recht


Caps-lock schrieb:


> ............
> Da ich 90% meiner Zeit in Raids als Tank oder Heiler verbracht habe, die natürlich immer auf dem neuesten Stand sein müssen weil sonst der Raid garnicht geht, hab ich dann irgendwann auch solche Leute die sich bei mir mit Müllequip gemeldet haben ignoriert. Weil irgendwann hat mans einfach dicke, das man selber mühsam sein Equip zusammensammelt und dann hinterher Leute die in Schrott gekleidet sind, sich wundern warum WoW so einfach ist.


Siehe oben, ich habe den Raid verlassen wegen der Frechheit, sich mit frisch 80er Questequip einem T9/T10 Boss stellen zu wollen. Solln sie sichn andren Tank suchen. Nix gesockelt oder verzaubert ist eh Abschußliste pur. Wenn ein weniger gutes Teil dabei ist, aber aufgepeppt mit Verzauberung oder sonstwas, dann sieht man die Mühe. Aber larifari überall mitgehen und schnell ablooten.. nicht mit mir.


----------



## Caps-lock (31. März 2010)

> Siehe oben, ich habe den Raid verlassen wegen der Frechheit, sich mit frisch 80er Questequip einem T9/T10 Boss stellen zu wollen. Solln sie sichn andren Tank suchen.



Hehe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sagen wir es so mit etwa 75% Ulduar Equip für Baum und Bär, war man im letzten Mai recht variabel was die Gruppen angeht.
Da hat man immer nen Raid gefunden, der einen mitnehmen wollte.


----------



## NarYethz (31. März 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Was willst du denn machen wenn keiner mehr Naxx oder Ulduar geht???



heros rauf und runter farmen und tora10/25 IDs vergeben? des weiteren wär es ne möglichkeit einfach mal selbst nen raid auf zu machen und sei es nur ony10/25 (übrigens: ony25 kopfteile werden von den meisten klassen erst mit t10 abgelöst und selbst da nimmt es sich oftmals nich viel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )
dann hat man: 4x 232, 1x 245 item, 1x 245er ring, 1-2x 245er schmuckteil
und durch itemtausch: 1x 213er armschienen, 1x 213er schuhe, 1x 226er gürtel
und mit diesen items kann man dann locker pdk10 gehen oder die 3 neuen HCs gehen und dort was mitnehmen und deren items dorte sind mind. pdk10+ 
mfg


PS: das ganze dauert übrigens 2wochen, danke


----------



## Cazor (31. März 2010)

NarYethz schrieb:


> ...................ony10/25 (übrigens: ony25 kopfteile werden von den meisten klassen erst mit t10 abgelöst und selbst da nimmt es sich oftmals nich viel
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



hm, das wären 18 Sockelsteine+etliche teure Verzauberungen oder so, das is doch nix. Gleich T10 und das sockeln+vz, dann spart man Haufen Gold.....


Spaß. War klar. Hoff ich.


----------



## Erulan (31. März 2010)

BACK to topic= kein kommentar

zu deinem gear= ...............................


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

aua sag ich dazu. ich kann mich den vorrednern nur anschliesen= marken sammeln und gear kaufen berufe skillen damit ordentlich g reinkommt (was durchausmachbar ist) tipp= alles grüne dissen lassen und ins ah damit, haustiere kaufen und ins ah damit (kosten ca 50silber und gehen im schnitt für 9-25g!!!!!!!!!!! weg) ,in 6 monaten hab ich damit gute 23k g gemacht, OHNE WITZ!! 

dass du ausn raid gekickt wurdest is net schön aber ok wenn mann dein gear betrachtet.

gz zu ulduar klingenschuppe. aber ich hoffe das du net gezogen wurdest^^

ansonsten gilt= ifos über klasse sammeln immer bestes gear versuchen zu holen berufe skillen,...........usw.


----------



## Lord Aresius (31. März 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> das meine ich. ich wurde schon oft abgewiesen, aber dass er sagt: jo is ok und mich auf einmal kickt und auf ignore setzt, das is assi


Ne, eben nicht. Du willst es wahrscheinlich immer noch nicht verstehen. Er hat dich erstmal eingeladen um den Raid vollzubekommen. Dann wird wenn sich der Raid so halbwegs füllt, einzeln bei den Unbekannten ein EQ check gemacht.
Du bist halt völlig aus dem Raster gefallen und daran bist nur DU ALLEINE SCHULD !!!!.

Ich und auch jeder gute Raidleiter hätte dich ebenfalls aus dem Raid gekickt.

Und wenn du schon oft abgewiesen wurdest, dann frag dich doch mal warum. Du stellst dir doch gerade selbst ein Armtuszeugnis aus.
Tut mir leid, aber für Spieler wie dich habe ich Null Verständnis und da ist es auch mit meiner Toleranz zu Ende.


----------



## Cazor (31. März 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> .................für Spieler wie dich habe ich Null Verständnis und da ist es auch mit meiner Toleranz zu Ende.




Jop. Hier wird Er keinen Trost finden. Zu Recht. 
Ich finde Spieler, die sich überall dranhängen und das Wort Equipflege ignorieren, um bei Seiner Wortwahl zu bleiben, assi.


----------



## Caps-lock (31. März 2010)

Wahrscheinlich würde ich den TE nicht mal mit in eine normale Hero Ini nehmen ^^.
Man kann ja von mir aus nicht so gute Teile anhaben.
Aber wenn ein Char schreit: Hallo ich bin überall durchgezogen worden und hab keine Ahnung von Sockeln und Verzauberungen dann ist er unwürdig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zumindest waren meine Erfahrunge mit Leuten die in Heroinstanzen mit gut gepflegtem blauen Equip wollten, besser als mit Leuten die ein paar gute ungesockelte und verzauberte Teile haben und nen Haufen ramschige ungesockelte und unverzauberte Teile !


----------



## Lari (31. März 2010)

Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Jo, also ich habe meinen Account schon vor Wochen gekündigt. Aber ich kann euch schon sagen, warum die Comm so ****** wird.
> 
> 2. Habe ich die letzte Zeit mitbekommen, dass ein Haufen vernünftiger gewordener Menschen WoW nach etlichen Jahren gekündigt haben, zumal WoW nicht besser sondern schlechter wird vom Spielinhalt her. Was übrig bleibt sind die*********, die Kinder und die *********.
> 3. Ihr vergesst, dass der Grossteil der WoW-Spieler aus Minderjährigen besteht. Was passiert in einer Schulklasse, in der der Lehrer fehlt? Genau, es geht drunter und drüber, bis eben der Lehrer auftaucht. Siehe WoW.






Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Jojo Lari, is klar, jeden zweiten Tag kommt jemand und beschwert sich über die ********** Community in WoW, aber du siehst den Wald vor Bäumen nicht.
> Dann geht man in den buffed Bericht, in dem Spieler Fotos von sich und von ihren Chars gemacht haben und was stellt man fest? Zu 90% sehen die Menschen ******************************, machen den Eindruck des *********************.






Tschambalaia schrieb:


> Jahaaa xDD Viel Blabla Tomratz und Lari, aber nichts dahinter. Wie gesagt, es ist wegen solcher Leute ************************* wie dir und Larri, dass ich das Spiel aufgehört habe, weil Leute wie du und Larri eine Wissenschaft aus WoW machen, aber dabei vergessen das dieses Game auf 12********* Jahre freigegeben ist. Jemand der sich ein bisschen, nur ein bisschen mit dem Spiel beschäftigt, wird schnell merken, dass dieses Spiel nicht im geringsten schwer ist, sondern nur schwer ist, weil man mit der ************ der anderen zu kämpfen hat. Und es nur schwer ist, weil man mit der Gier ********************** der WoW Comm klarkommen muss. UNd aus diesem heraus resultiert das freche Verhalten der geamten WoW. Der eine "loled" den anderen an, derjenige flamed den zu, dem anderen passt das nicht und kickt denjenigen, derjenige wiederum ignored den halben Server und beschimpft jeden, merkt aber nicht, dass er selbst unbeliebt ist, weil er unfair Items in Random Raids locked. Den ganzen und JEDEN Tag kann man HIER auf buffed das ************ Verhalten aller beobachten und ihr palabbert da ein bisserl drüber, warum die Comm so frech ist. Und dann kommen so *********** wie Lari (eigtl fehlt mir an der Stelle auch Pepe) und merken nicht, wie sie mit ihren Posts genau das weiter nähren.
> Ich hab das schonmal gesagt und werde es immerwieder sagen: WoW ist eine riesen Ansammlung **************, die vor lauter Bäumen den Wald nicht sehen.
> Ich werde mich zu diesem Thema auch nichtmehr äussern, keine Sorge, von mir habt ihr in dem Teil des buffed. Forums eure Ruhe. Denn da gibts so einen netten Satz, den mal jemand vor ca 2000 Jahren gesagt hat: *********************.



Hihi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und nein, du wirst deine Finger nicht ruhig halten können. Dafür hast du scheinbar viel zu viel Spaß daran mal pauschal alle WoW-Spieler als ******** zu bezeichnen, zu beleidigen und deine Weisheiten unters Volk zu bringen.
Und wenn man dann mal deine mit meinen Posts vergleicht kann jeder für sich selbst entscheiden, wer für den Ton im Forum und im Spiel verantwortlich ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (31. März 2010)

Gaueko schrieb:


> Spiel ma ne Woche auf Frostwolf - das härtet ab.



oh ja...

davon kann ich n lied von singen^^


----------



## Azerak (31. März 2010)

War eben im Blutkessel als Heiler.

Dabei waren:
1 Paladin Tank (verskillt)
1 Baum (nicht ich - Nein oben ist kein Fehler, ich war als Heiler dabei)
1 Schattenpriester (200DPS auf Stufe 63- *hust*)   
Alle aus einer Gilde.
Dann noch ein Todesritter.


Nachdem der Baum nach 3 Mobgruppen gemerkt hat dass er völlig sinnlos nur rumstand und gar nicht als Heiler im SNG war speccte er um.
Ich bin derzeit als Diszi am Heilen und benutze Seele der Macht nie für mich selber. Abhilfe schafft da ein Fokus Makro.

Seltsamerweise hören immer alle Leute auf zu casten wenn sie SdM kriegen, fragt mich nicht wieso.

Also ich scherzhaft zum Shadow: "Hoffe du hast keine Angst vor Seele der Macht" - Der Paladin schritt gleich dazwischen: "Wieso? Was soll damit sein?"
Nagut egal - weiter gings. Schon die herangehensweise des Paladins war... naja.  Mobs zusammenpullen und weihe (Hammer nicht geskillt) und dann Gottesschild. 

Nein nicht göttlicher Schutz... Gottesschild. Ooookay... es blieb nicht das letzte mal.

Toll war auch das Markieren des Paladins. Ich war mir nicht sicher ob da ein System hintersteckte... aber ich glaube nein. Da ein X, da ein Karo und da ein Kreis. Alles in völlig andere Mobgruppen.

Dann standen wir vor Broggok der hässlichen, fliegenden Qualle. Ich starb schon beim Vorevent da der Paladin keine Aggro gehalten hatte (Ich hatte nur ein Erneuern drauf)
Am Ende des Kampfes belebte er mich wieder... in der Giftwolke..  "Nicht im Gift rezzen wtf."

Ab hier fingen dann die 3 Leute an mich anzugreifen: "Wir spielen das schon lange! Tu uns ein Gefallen und sei leise! Hör auf zu schreiben du nervst! Du fliegst gleich!"

Der Gnom und ich waren ein wenig irritiert. Naja dann kickten sie mich: 3 gegen 1 Nein vom Gnom.

Die Leute werden wirklich immer frecher und was viel schlimmer wird: dümmer.

Bin dann nochmal umgeloggt auf den Server des Gnoms. Er hatte die Gruppe auch verlassen. Wer will schon mit nichtskönnenden Psychos spielen die sich irgendwelche Dinge in ihrem Kopf zusammen reimen die so nirgends standen.

Viele Grüße an die 3 Psychos von Tirion - ihr habts echt drauf! NOT ^^ 

PS: Die Formatierung im buffed-forum funktioniert nicht mehr richtig :<


----------



## sccorp (31. März 2010)

@ Azerak: Du tust mir echt Leid, sowas hab ich ja noch nie gesehn. Ein tank pala der mitten in der mobgruppe bubble zündet und net checkt dass er die aggro verliert. Wie ein anderer poster in diesem topic schon gesagt hat soll er "seinen ebayverkäufer nach ein paar tips fragen" xD
aber jetzt mal ohne scheiß das is ja echt*********** -.-

zum topic an sich: das einzige was du mit deinem pala im schutzbaum zu suchen hast is göttliche stärke skilln -_-
dann sollteste auch nich göttliche bestimmung skilln was bringts dir frag ich?
außerdem sollteste als vergelter ausschließlich stärke sockeln (nie ap!!!!!)
und die Rüstungsverzauberung auf deinen händen ist echt n epic fail, verzauber
für den meta den mit 21 crit und 3% crit dmg


----------



## Firun (31. März 2010)

Hallo liebe WoW Community, ich habe mir nun mal die Mühe gemacht und etwas Spam und Flame entfernt, sollte ich was übersehen haben* bitte weiter Reporten*.


An alle die eine Verwarnung bekommen haben , sollte ich weiter solche Sachen hier lesen müssen wird es eine Auszeit geben, an die anderen sei gesagt , bleibt bitte sachlich und freundlich beim Thema sonst sehe ich mich gezwungen hier zu schließen.


----------



## Valnar93 (31. März 2010)

So nach meinem gelöscht Post versuche ich mich anständiger auszudrücken.

Sehr geehrter Herr Failadin.

Aufgrund ihres Kicks aus einer Raidgruppe in World of Warcraft und des anschliessendes eröffnen eines Threads im Buffed-Forum, nehme ich mal an, dass sie in diesem Moment etwas wütend waren.

Dies ist eigentlich verständlich, da dies niemandem gerne passiert. Mir ist auch klar, dass man mit solchem Gear Schaden machen KANN. Trotzdem ist die Reaktion etwas übertrieben. Und wenn du schon fragst "was sagt ihr dazu?" dann will ich dir das auch sagen:

Ich meine wohl, dass man so etwas OHNE das, ich will es mal "ausheulen" nennen, eröffnen eines neuen Themas hier verkraften kann. Wenn ich du wäre, würde ich ihn das nächste mal auch ignorieren und einfach einen neuen Raid suchen, es bieten sich im Tradechannel ja genug an.

Ich wünsche noch einen schönen Abend


----------



## Hank Smith (31. März 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> das meine ich. ich wurde schon oft abgewiesen, aber dass er sagt: jo is ok und mich auf einmal kickt und auf ignore setzt, das is assi



Einerseits klar, hätte er was sagen können, andererseits kann sein "ja ok." auch sarkasmus gewesen sein. Leider ist es so das wir hier nur deine Seite kennen.

Mal ganz ehrlich, auf ignore hätte ich dich evtl. auch gesetzt, wenn du mich noch doof angesabbelt hättest und gekickt ganz sicher. Ich habe auch nicht mehr die Lust immer und immer wieder jeden Tag in meiner Freizeit mit leuten zu diskutieren, die ganz offensichtlich da wo ich hinwill nichts zu suchen haben.


----------



## Knallfrosch (31. März 2010)

@failadin....dein anfangswort steh ich zu mag des auch net ohne grund "gearscore" aus einer gruppe zu fliegen..aba dein zweiter kommentar is wie sagt man ...kurz gesagt "sowas regt mich auf"...pls nie dps aus ony 10..ner oder 25 als beispiel oder erklärung nehmen....weil da macht jeder gimp dps...wegen der welpenphase(kurzes aoe und hast deine 5k) ....kenne sowiel die sich damit brüsten...wo ich hass bekomm..net böse gemeint aba musste ich mal loswerdn....


Und sorrü wenn das schon erwähnt wurde hatte net den nerv alle´s durchzulesn


----------



## MrPennywise (1. April 2010)

Topic: 

Heros so lange farmen, bis man das beste Gear zusammen hat, welches man für Triumphmarken kaufen kann (Nein, da hört es nicht bei T9 auf). "Nebenbei" durch daily Heros und weeklys (vielleicht auch AK) Frostmarken sammeln und damit ebenfalls Gear verbessern. Alles optimal sockeln und verzaubern (in Guides nachzulesen). Und schon wird man eher mitgenommen und der item-Levelschnitt sollte dann auch höher sein. 

Die Reaktion war nicht die feine englische Art, aber es ist die Geschwindigkeit, in der WOW heutzuatge einfach stattfindet. Man darf aber nicht jedesmal mutlos darniedersinken, wenn man mal nicht mitgenommen wird und der Gearscore ist nun mal das erste Mittel der Wahl um zu sehen, ob ein Spieler gut genug für eine bestimmte Ini equipped ist oder eben nicht. 

Und sein wir ehrlich: Vor Gearscore hat man sich nicht anders verhalten. Man hat sich in Randomraids das Equip angeschaut und dann entschieden ob man mitkommt oder nicht.


----------



## Ben123 (1. April 2010)

AoC.Virtus schrieb:


> Itemlvl 205..... Hmmmm
> das ist ja noch nicht naxx bzw ulduargear!
> Was willst du mit 205er in pdk?



nach ulduar kommt eigentlich pdk, oder war das bei dir anders?


----------



## Hank Smith (1. April 2010)

Ben123 hast du da was nicht verstanden?

Es ist klar das PdK nach Ulduar kommt, aber 205 ist grade mal Naxx 10, und mit dem Equip nichtmal das.


----------



## Maliken (1. April 2010)

Thromkal schrieb:


> Mehr als 20-25k leben ist bei ner 5er Hero auch nicht nötig.
> Mir scheint viele haben das vergessen. Als kurz nach erscheinen von WotLK die ersten tanks 80 wurden hatten sie auch nicht mehr... und, oh wunder, es geht ja trotzdem.


Klar gehts... aber heute macht mans ja nicht um es zu schaffen sonder zum farmen. Und dann ists halt besser umso schneller und einfacher es geht.


----------



## Hank Smith (1. April 2010)

Man sollte aber auch nicht jede Heroini über einen Kamm scheren. Zwischen Burg Utgarde hero & Hallen der Reflexion hero liegen Welten.


----------



## Leviathan666 (1. April 2010)

dedennis schrieb:


> wie man sieht gibt es immer mehr leute die kein reallife haben und es werden immer mehr.
> 
> So leute wie der raidleiter sind die leute die hier schreiben:
> 
> ...



Es ist schon wirklich asozial wenn Raidleiter darum bemüht sind die Raids möglichst kurz zu halten, damit alle im Raid keine unnötige Lebenszeit verschwenden müssen. 

Hey, wisst ihr was? Ich werde ab sofort PDK-25 Raids mit Level 80er-Frischlingen veranstalten! Wer Epics trägt wird garnicht erst mitgenommen. Nach dem 20. Wipe am ersten Boss tanzen wir erstmal schön ums Lagerfeuer... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heutzutage kann jeder der ein paar Stunden ins Spiel investiert Equip mitnehmen bis zum Ende. Leider verlangen einige Leute dafür, dass man sich wenigstens etwas Mühe gibt. Und das beinhaltet auch, dass man in höheren Schlachtzugsinstanzen weder grüne noch blaue Equipteile trägt (mal von Verzauberungen und Sockeln abgesehen). 

BTW: Reallife <> Spiel || & Reallife Flames sind out! =)


----------



## Failadin (1. April 2010)

Hank schrieb:


> Einerseits klar, hätte er was sagen können, andererseits kann sein "ja ok." auch sarkasmus gewesen sein. Leider ist es so das wir hier nur deine Seite kennen.
> 
> Mal ganz ehrlich, auf ignore hätte ich dich evtl. auch gesetzt, wenn du mich noch doof angesabbelt hättest und gekickt ganz sicher. Ich habe auch nicht mehr die Lust immer und immer wieder jeden Tag in meiner Freizeit mit leuten zu diskutieren, die ganz offensichtlich da wo ich hinwill nichts zu suchen haben.



[Ironie on]
Ich hab geschrieben: WAS SOLL DAS PLSSSSSSS INV MISCH WIDAR!11!1
[Ironie off]
Ich hab geschrieben: ? als dann keine Antwort kam hab ich geschrieben, was soll das? und danach hallo? dann war ich auf ignore


----------



## Piposus (1. April 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> [Ironie on]
> Ich hab geschrieben: WAS SOLL DAS PLSSSSSSS INV MISCH WIDAR!11!1
> [Ironie off]
> Ich hab geschrieben: ? als dann keine Antwort kam hab ich geschrieben, was soll das? und danach hallo? dann war ich auf ignore



Der dachte halt auch, dass Du ihn verarschen wolltest.


----------



## Flamermaster (1. April 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Da ich mit meinem Paladin noch nicht soo gutes Eq besitze gehe ich eigentlich nur per Dungeonfinder in Instanzen.
> Heute aber wollt ich mit ilvl 205 (full t9!)in nen Pdk Raid. Soweit klappte auch alles bis der Lead sagte: Ich mach gleich Eq check bei allen.
> Ich schrieb ihn schonmal im voraus an und fragte ihn ob er mein eq jetzt schon checken könnte. Hat er auch so getan, und er meinte dass es "okay" ist. Bevor wir full waren kickte er mich einfach. Als ich ihn anschrieb setzte er mich einfach auf ignore und spammte weiter im /2
> ...



Taschentuch?


----------



## Lord Aresius (1. April 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Ich hab geschrieben: ? als dann keine Antwort kam hab ich geschrieben, was soll das? und danach hallo? dann war ich auf ignore


Ja und ? was soll er sich mit dir Unbelehrbaren denn noch abgeben wenn er sich einen Raid aufbaut.
Sorry, aber ich hätte ebenfalls gedacht, das du einen veräppeln willst und von daher dich auch auf ignore gesetzt.

Anstatt jetzt hier weiter rumzuheulen, würde ich mir an deiner Stelle mal die durchaus harte aber berechtigte Kritik an dir durch den Kopf gehen lassen und ganz schnell mal Klassenguides etc. lesen und dann es nochmal in 2 Wochen mit dem raiden versuchen.
So wie du dich jetzt verhältst wird dich niemand in einen Raid mitnehmen und du brauchst selbst auch gar nicht einen Raid aufbauen, weil dich keiner für voll nimmt.

Klingt hart ? Tja, ist aber wahr.


----------



## Failadin (1. April 2010)

Flamermaster schrieb:


> Taschentuch?



dein name sagt alles


----------



## Kagaru (1. April 2010)

Ich finde das immer ziemlich geil wenn mir gesagt wird das ich für pdk 10er zu schlecht bin ;D

Denn ein Heilig Priester für Pdk 10er mit nur nem gs von 5k is zuschlecht .

Leider haben wir die Zeit des Gearscore und die leute schauen nurnoch dadrauf .
Die alten guten Arsenal Zeiten waren doch noch recht toll ;D


----------



## Zafric (2. April 2010)

Ich hab mir für meinen Teil nur PvP Equip zugelegt mit meinem neue Twink und wurde Pdk mitgenommen XD.

Manchmal ists echt von Vorteil, wenn die Leute NUR auf die GS-Zahl gucken. Da komme ich jetzt auf 5450, aber wenn ich das mit PvE vergleiche würde ich da gute 500 Punkte abziehen, ggf mehr, da Abhärtung und Ausdauer eben nicht die Primärattribute für Raidfähiges Equip sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Aber hey, so kann ich auch bei "GS 5400+" mich melden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.

Aber @Topic: 
Mit nem GS von 4100 nach Pdk zu wollen ist schon ne harte Sache. Ilvl 200 droppt Naxx10/alte 5er Hero, mit deinem 205er Schnitt biste also nur knapp über dem Stand von vor über einem Jahr. Danach kam noch Ulduar und selbst die ICC 5er droppen 219-232. Heisst unter 220-230 biste garnet equippt um Pdk zu clearen. Wenn da nun paar Leute mit ICC stand dabei sind, dann fällt das natürlich net ins gewicht, aber es hiesse, dass du dich eher ziehen lässt, was andere an mehrschaden machen müssen. Du bist also eher eine Bremse als eine Unterstützung, die man besser ausfüllen hätte können. Genau das hat der Raidleiter gemacht und sein einziger Fehler war, erst "Okay" zu sagen und dann zu kicken. Ich hätte es dir nach nem GearCheck direkt gesagt, dass da noch was fehlt.


----------



## Ansalamun (2. April 2010)

Lieber TE,
mach Dir nichts draus,nimms net persönlich.

Klar gibt es Leute,die Dir zurück schreiben " Du ne reicht nicht,nen andernmal,wollen schnell durch" usw
aber die Leute sind immer mehr in der Minderzahl.

Ich habe das nun schon ein paar mal auch erlebt,allerdings von der anderen Seite.
Unser RL hat auch durchgeguckt,ne der bremst,raus den nächsten,wenn was besseres grade online kam.

Heutzutage fakeln die nicht mehr lange,es soll schnell gehen,alles soll first try liegen,am besten sollst Du schon
den Content im Kopf haben,ICC Rüssi und dann wirst auch gern mitgenommen.Was Du dann noch in PDK solltest,großes "?"
aber manchmal ist das so.

Net persönlich nehmen,koppschüddeln und gut.Was mir auffällt,Full T9 schreibst aber nur Item 205? T9 iss doch 232,hast verwechselt?


----------



## Shaila (2. April 2010)

Manche Leute sollten sich mal angucken, mit welchem Gear Leute in manch anderen Ländern zum Teil Bosse legen. Geht auch, wenn man es denn kann.


----------



## -Migu- (2. April 2010)

Itemlvl 205 gehört nicht nach Pdk... Gestern ein Bäumchen dabei mit 190 >.< *total wipe*


----------



## Kirgar (2. April 2010)

Wie man leider nur all zu oft in wow vor gesicht gezeigt bekommt, laufen im netz einfach enorm viele deppen rum, welche die annonymität ausnutzen bis zum geht nicht mehr...so auch der idiot der dich einfach gekickt hat, obwohl er vorher noch meinte es sei okay...

allerdings muss ich vielen hier recht geben, dass leider nur ignorieren und gewöhnen hilft


----------



## TheDoggy (2. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Manche Leute sollten sich mal angucken, mit welchem Gear Leute in manch anderen Ländern zum Teil Bosse legen. Geht auch, wenn man es denn kann.


Bei denen reicht dann halt auch Skill, die müssen das nicht mir Equip kompensieren. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Topic: Zum einen hat iLvl 205 nich wirklich was in PdK verloren, erst Recht nicht 25er.
Zweitens, wenn du mit FullT9, wie du schreibst, echt noch 205 hast, musst du ja noch Massen an Quest-Items gehabt haben. Noch weniger PdK-tauglich.
Und drittens, klar isses assi, wenn er erst meint, es sei okay und dich dann doch kickt (was aber bei lowgegearten recht häufig passiert, wenn "was besseres" in Sicht kommt) aber du hättest eigentlich eh mal genug Selbsteinschätzung besitzen müssen, um dich garnicht erst für PdK zu melden. Oder willst du lieber von nem ganzen Raid durchgeschleift werden? Also ich persönlich würd mich da ziemlich scheisse fühlen, wenn ich andere mein Equip ausgleichen lassen müsste. (Deshalb muss ich mir auch immer an den Kopf fassen, wenn Leute mit echt miesem Eq meinen, nen Raid aufzubauen und nur Leute mit Topeq mitzunehmen, um dann ihr Zeug zu kompensieren...)


----------



## Lord Aresius (2. April 2010)

Kirgar schrieb:


> Wie man leider nur all zu oft in wow vor gesicht gezeigt bekommt, laufen im netz einfach enorm viele deppen rum, welche die annonymität ausnutzen bis zum geht nicht mehr...so auch der idiot der dich einfach gekickt hat, obwohl er vorher noch meinte es sei okay...
> 
> allerdings muss ich vielen hier recht geben, dass leider nur ignorieren und gewöhnen hilft


Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, mehr vom Thread zu lesen als nur das Eröffnungsposting. Der Fehler liegt hier ganz klar beim TE, nicht bei dem RL der ihn gekickt hat.


----------



## Pizzaboy (2. April 2010)

Wenn du die neuen instanzen abfarmst hero nh immer fleißig die daily q machst und die schlachtzug q ( ein paar von denen sollten für dich zu schaffen sein)
bekommst du eq das locker für pdk ausreicht 10 / 25 er und wenn dur dir dann mal ein paar guides durch gelesen hast alles vz und gesockelt hast . DANN
und auch erst DANN liest du dir einen boss guide durch oder schaust dir nen Guide video an. Dann testet man die rota an einer puppe . Danach kannst du im /2 nen raid suchen.

Mittlerweile sind viele dd klassen so einfach geworden und es gibt so gute guides das man es schaffen kann auch ohne langes lvln seine klasse zu beherschen.
Ich habe meinen schurken mit Bgs hochgezogen und mir dann ein paar guides durchgelesen mir ne skillung rausgesucht und dann ging es los .
Wenn du dir erstmal einen namen gemacht hast auf deinem server als verlässlicher guter spieler dann kommen die raids auf dich zu weil sie DICH gerne dabei haben wollen.


----------



## P 117 (2. April 2010)

*Ja sowas kenn ich auch.
Manche leute denken das nur mit dem besten eq eine ini zu schaffen ist und da 
versagt die grp daran denn man muss auch ein zusamenspiel haben um instanzen zu schaffen.
Besonders bei Raids ist das wichtig.
Auserdem kommt es auch darauf an ob man seine Klasse gut spielt mit der richtigen rotation usw.
Ich bin mit meiner Stammgrp auch nicht so gut eq ist (auser ein paar dds)aber wir schafen schon 
pdk hero ohne so oft zu steben.
Deshalb lass dir nichts einreden und meide am besten rnd grp weil eh die trottel 
falsch denken keine stammgrp haben und sich deshalb sich immer eine rnd grp suchen. 
*


----------



## Tydlig (2. April 2010)

Pizzaboy schrieb:


> Wenn du die neuen instanzen abfarmst hero nh immer fleißig die daily q machst und die schlachtzug q ( ein paar von denen sollten für dich zu schaffen sein)



Meine Frage wurde ja ignoriert, aber er wird die neuen Inis Hero mit dem LFG-Tool noch gar nicht dürfen. Und da finde ich es schon sehr lächerlich, dann PDK mitzuwollen.


----------



## Junkfreak.94 (2. April 2010)

einfach nur absolute frechheit!
sprich mit nem gm drüber! das ein spieler dich einläd, dir falsche hoffnungen macht, deine zeit verschwendet, rauskickt und meint alles ist ok wenn man einfach auf ignore setzt, und meint dass keine probleme mehr bekommt ist unterste schiene!

du musst dich zur wehr setzten das ist glatter betrug!


----------



## Murfy (2. April 2010)

kenn ich gut... mein Schurke hat im combat-eq 5200gs, toll und schön und mitm muti komme ich so grade mal an die 5000, habe halt noch keine guten dolche, sind die zwei aus den neusten 5er inis. Aber versteht das wer? Nö... ich mache als muti locker 800 dps mehr, auch bei schlechterem GS, das ist nen scheiß.

Oder letztens, mein Pala, gs4800, komplettes gear nur durch heroes, also auch marken gegen andere getauscht etc, aber halt full epic nur durch markenzeugs. Gehe eigentlich nie raids, da ich keine lust auf den kack habe, mit hp und so, ich habe unbuffed 33k life.... kommt als in der Weekly (ja, ich habe mich von der gilde überreden lassen mitzukommen), so ein Warri tank... 37k life unbuffed... lacht schon weil ich weniger life habe, meint "höhö, <name meines Palas hier> ist sicher MT, xD"... ich dachte mir nur, gut mach doch. Naja.. es ist dann wie gewohnt.... er kasiert schaden, die heiler heilen sich die finger wund, warum? Er weicht weder aus, noch pariert er und sein blockwert ist sowieso fürn A*****. Was macht Pala? Ich spotte ab... schaden? he? was ist das? Hp ist nicht alles, wenn man keinen schaden kriegt, brauch man auch nicht viel leben was die heiler als castpuffer nutzen...


----------



## MrPennywise (2. April 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Manche Leute sollten sich mal angucken, mit welchem Gear Leute in manch anderen Ländern zum Teil Bosse legen. Geht auch, wenn man es denn kann.



und das erkenne ich in einem Random-Raid auf den ersten Blick wie genau?


----------



## MrPennywise (2. April 2010)

Junkfreak.94 schrieb:


> einfach nur absolute frechheit!
> sprich mit nem gm drüber! das ein spieler dich einläd, dir falsche hoffnungen macht, deine zeit verschwendet, rauskickt und meint alles ist ok wenn man einfach auf ignore setzt, und meint dass keine probleme mehr bekommt ist unterste schiene!
> 
> du musst dich zur wehr setzten das ist glatter betrug!



mir fehlen da die [Ironie]-Hinweise....


----------



## talsimir (2. April 2010)

Das Gear ist eig. total in Ordnung, aber den Kick von Dir könnte ich verstehen, mich kotzt es auch immer an wenn irgendwelche Spieler meinen sie seien die Besten überall mit wollen und dann bloß ein Gegenstand verzaubert haben, kein Wunder, mich ärgert es zwar auch das ich mitn Twink nie mit genommen werde, aber mitn Mainchar versteh ich das dann:O


----------



## xX Gruppo-Anti Viola Xx (2. April 2010)

Hey,

@ Failadin der einzige der frech ist bist du!

mfg


----------



## talsimir (2. April 2010)

xX schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> @ Failadin der einzige der frech ist bist du!
> 
> mfg




Mh... da musste wohl jemand mal was sagen^^...


----------



## Shadow3640 (2. April 2010)

Ich würd auch den Buchband wechseln,Sockelsteine würd ich auch erstmal welche mit Waffenkunde nehmen damit Du auf 26 Waffenkunde kommst.Trefferwertung reichen 8%.Der Umhang ist auch crap.Hol dir nen epic mit Stärke drauf und mach 22 Beweglichkeit Verzauberung drauf.


----------



## Shaila (2. April 2010)

MrPennywise schrieb:


> und das erkenne ich in einem Random-Raid auf den ersten Blick wie genau?



Garnicht. Man riskiert es einfach. Ich finde das ist besser als jemanden auszuschließen.


----------



## Fumika (2. April 2010)

Na ja wenn der typ sein Zeug anschaut hatt und sagt ja is *okay* und kickt ihn dann ohne grund später und setzt ihn auf ignore ? Oo ähm ja sry aber es liegt oft nicht an ein selbst sondern an solche vollhonks. Kann alle möglichen gründe haben warum du gekickt wurdest

zb

1. Omg noch n Pala ? der würfelt mir mein 3 equip wech
2. Scheiße noch n Plattenträger der würfelt mir meine waffe platte oder sonst was wech (hab nen bekannten der redet so ;P)
3. Ne haben scho 2 pala Buffs kick den ma und nimm lieber den Schami (heldentum ftw und so)
4. was mir persöhnlich passiert is : bevor es random tool gab. lf tank pdc hc ok ich meld mich jut volle gruppe gehabt als ich reinkam ab zur arena . Bin grad ma 10 sec da am Turnierplatz zack kick ich so ähm hab ich was verpasst ? schau im chat (vl haben se ja keine zeit oder heiler muss wech) ne nix gesagt ich schreib den typen an mit was soll das jetz bitte ? 

Zurück kam wortwörtlich	: Ja tut mir leid aber mein Bruder is grad on gekommen und der is tank und will mit.

 Okay... Oo ich mein ma davon abgesehen das tanks finden eh immer schwer is mann den tank dann wortlos kicken tut hätte er es mir so erklährt ja ob ich nicht leaven könnte wegen sein Bruder ich mein währe doch kein ding gewesen aber so war es halt 1 Platz mehr auf meiner kurzen Ignore list und ein weniger den ich wo durchtanke. Also denk dir nix manche überlegen nicht bei solchen sachen setzten ein lieber auf ignore statt sich mit dem dann auseinander zu setzten warum mann ihn kickt hatt ;P


----------



## BledwarCH (3. April 2010)

HI an alle


@TE da hier immer gesagt wird du sollst mal Guides lesen hab ich auch mal welche, die wie ich finde sehr gut sind, es wird schön erklärt welche Talente den wichtig sind was zum verzaubern sinnvoll ist was Gesockelt werden sollte etc. Klassenguides



Dann muss ich noch sagen ich finde es von dir anständig nicht einfach den Thread zu ignorieren obwohl hier klar gemacht wurde das du dich über deinen Char nicht sonderlich informiert hast, aber ich hätte lieber mal nachgedacht wieso es sein kann das du oft abgelehnt wirst und dann im internet dich über deine Klasse informiert hättest, als hier einen Thread aufzumachen der komplett sinnlos ist.



Naja pre Wotlk wars noch witzig als man um Kara zu gehen eigentlich das EQ aus den Hero innis benötigte, doch die einige Hero innis so schwer waren das man direkt mit Kara anfing und das EQ aus Kara brauchte um die Hero innis zu machen xD


----------



## n.bek. (3. April 2010)

naja frech finde ich das verhalten des raidleiters jetzt eigentlich nicht, aber in gewissem sinn durchaus unhöflich und unanständig. andrerseits muss ich sagen dass die trinkets ja im vergleich zur waffe nicht ganz so wichtig sind.....


----------



## Gerti (3. April 2010)

Naja, 205 ist schon recht schlecht für PDK und 2 Trinkets ziehen den Wert nicht so runter... aber wie es der RL gemacht hat ist nicht akzeptabel.


----------



## schoeni (3. April 2010)

KInstinct schrieb:


> Ist selbst in RND-Ini's so... da kann der Tank 25k Life haben (kommt oft genug vor), ich halte dem an Leben.



lol'd. hast du die wotlk anfangszeiten nicht mitbekommmen? da waren 25k unbuffed für ne hero und naxx 10ner mehr als genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. i würd mich eher über heiler wundern die das nicht schaffen....

@te: ...mit einem itemschnitt von 205 würd ich dich auch nicht mitnehmen wenn du nicht in meiner fl oder gilde bist. man kommt mit heros+marken locker auf durchschnitt 225 ohne sich großartig anzustrengen. und die ausrede es lege an den trinkets ... -> pdc normal 200er, icc heros 232er

was natürlich nicht bedeuten soll das gutes equip einen guten spieler aber gewisse eq voraussetzungen sind halt da...

so far


----------



## Failadin (3. April 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, mehr vom Thread zu lesen als nur das Eröffnungsposting. Der Fehler liegt hier ganz klar beim TE, nicht bei dem RL der ihn gekickt hat.


natürlich also ist es normal dass man nachm gearcheck sagt: jo eq is ok aber man wird trotzdem gekickt?


----------



## BledwarCH (3. April 2010)

Man muss es so sagen, Der Grund warum du gekickt wurdest ist klar, nur die Art und weise wie es gemacht wurde ist unter alles sau. mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen auch wen die leute sagen man vebraucht viel zu viel zeit um mit den leuten zu disktuieren, wen man dem sagt seine Ausrüstung ist zu schlecht, dass dann auch noch Höflich macht und er dann noch weiter nerven sollte ist es klar und logisch das man den auf die Ignore liste setzt aber so wie es hier ablief (mal das was ich von einer seite aus höre kenn ja die andere nicht) war es einfach nur unhöflich und scheisse.


----------



## Failadin (4. April 2010)

BledwarCH schrieb:


> Man muss es so sagen, Der Grund warum du gekickt wurdest ist klar, nur die Art und weise wie es gemacht wurde ist unter alles sau. mehr gibts dazu nicht zu sagen auch wen die leute sagen man vebraucht viel zu viel zeit um mit den leuten zu disktuieren, wen man dem sagt seine Ausrüstung ist zu schlecht, dass dann auch noch Höflich macht und er dann noch weiter nerven sollte ist es klar und logisch das man den auf die Ignore liste setzt aber so wie es hier ablief (mal das was ich von einer seite aus höre kenn ja die andere nicht) war es einfach nur unhöflich und scheisse.



die art wie er mich gekickt hat ist frech, das meine ich doch aber anscheinend verstehen es ziemlich wenig leute auf 8 seiten >.<


----------



## Nexus.X (4. April 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> die art wie er mich gekickt hat ist frech, das meine ich doch aber anscheinend verstehen es ziemlich wenig leute auf 8 seiten >.<


Es nachträglich so darzustellen, um 90% aller Leute die hier gepostet haben und deinem verhassten Leader wohl leider in gewisser Weise recht gegeben haben, an die Seite zu fahren, ist einfach.
Es von Anfang an deutlich zu beschreiben, wenn es wirklich so sein sollte, anscheinend nicht.

MfG


----------



## Lord Aresius (4. April 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> die art wie er mich gekickt hat ist frech, das meine ich doch aber anscheinend verstehen es ziemlich wenig leute auf 8 seiten >.<


Du bist ja immer noch am jammern. Es ist überhaupt nichts frech ausser deiner Art.

Der RL hat erstmal eingeladen was sich anbot. Dann hat er als der Raid voll wird einen Gearcheck gemacht. Als er dich ansah, muss er sich ziemlich veräppelt vorgekommen sein.
Der RL sieht aus deinem EQ das du kein Spielverständnis hast, dich nicht über deine Klasse informiert hast, also warum soll er sich dann mit dir weiter beschäftigen wenn er einen Raid aufbaut.
Sorry, aber du willst es wohl immer noch nicht begreifen, das hier überhaupt nichts frech war, sondern nur das du mit nach PDK genommen werden wolltest.
So langsam solltest du es echt verstanden haben, das du Schuld bist und niemand anders.

Und sorry, aber Spieler wie du gehen mir echt auf den Keks, die rumheulen das man sie nicht mitnimmt, obwohl sie selbst dafür verantwortlich sind.


----------



## -Migu- (4. April 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Du bist ja immer noch am jammern. Es ist überhaupt nichts frech ausser deiner Art.
> 
> Der RL hat erstmal eingeladen was sich anbot. Dann hat er als der Raid voll wird einen Gearcheck gemacht. Als er dich ansah, muss er sich ziemlich veräppelt vorgekommen sein.
> Der RL sieht aus deinem EQ das du kein Spielverständnis hast, dich nicht über deine Klasse informiert hast, also warum soll er sich dann mit dir weiter beschäftigen wenn er einen Raid aufbaut.
> ...



Stimme dem voll und ganz zu...
Und anstatt deine Zeit hier mit Jammern zu vergeuden, könntest du in der Zeit HC inis Marken farmen....


----------



## Nihtingàle (4. April 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A


----------



## -Migu- (4. April 2010)

Nihtingàle schrieb:


> http://www.youtube.c...h?v=xpcUxwpOQ_A



XD made my day, danke für den link ^^


----------



## Nihtingàle (4. April 2010)

-Migu- schrieb:


> XD made my day, danke für den link ^^



Gern geschehen */verbeugen*


----------



## Ulthras (4. April 2010)

Failadin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> Da ich mit meinem Paladin noch nicht soo gutes Eq besitze gehe ich eigentlich nur per Dungeonfinder in Instanzen.
> Heute aber wollt ich mit ilvl 205 (full t9!)in nen Pdk Raid. Soweit klappte auch alles bis der Lead sagte: Ich mach gleich Eq check bei allen.
> Ich schrieb ihn schonmal im voraus an und fragte ihn ob er mein eq jetzt schon checken könnte. Hat er auch so getan, und er meinte dass es "okay" ist. Bevor wir full waren kickte er mich einfach. Als ich ihn anschrieb setzte er mich einfach auf ignore und spammte weiter im /2
> ...



Ähnliches ist mir auch schon mal passiert... hatte ca. ein itemlvl von 230 und wollte mit icc10... Ich geh zum gearcheck am brunnen in dala. werde invitet. Naja als der Raid dann voll war hatte irgendsoein Idiot ein A, weil er seine Kollegen inviten wollte. Dieser hat dann nochmal seinen Eq-Check durchgeführt und mich gekickt... Ach ja, mein DPS lag zu dieser Zeit immer so bei 5k+(Schurke)


----------

